#ubuntu-cz 2011-04-18
<supersasho> zdravim hosi a holky
<letadlo> Čau čau.
<tigrid> hi
<letadlo> Hmm, jak tak pročítám WP sourcy, tak vůbec nechápu, proč je to tak složité. :D
<xchullit> hu-u-ups
<xchullit> příšel jsem o něco ?..
<areon> dobrej den
<freax> brej :)
#ubuntu-cz 2011-04-19
<h00ked_> bre rano
<tigrid> hoja
<ZOMBitch> freax: uz paris defrag? :)
<freax> ZOMBitch: ac me to mrzi, tak na Q3A ted pred statnicema nejak nemam cas :-/ uz se ale tesim az to budu mit za sebou.. to u toho stravim aspon tejden v kuse :-D takovej zaslouzenej relax :) ale bude to urcite katastrofa, nez se do toho zas dostanu...
<ZOMBitch> freax: nj, tak to chapu, mno dej vedet az u toho budes sedet :D
<freax> ZOMBitch: jasny.. uz se na to tesim jak malej :)
<ZOMBitch> :D
<ZOMBitch> freax: hlavne abys to rozchodil ... me to na necem padalo :/
<ZOMBitch> freax: ale tak snad to nekdo resil uz, to byla jen moje lenost to nehledat :P
<freax> ZOMBitch: jasny.. to se nejak kdyz tak vyresi.. ale zajimalo by me co tam zlobi. bracha nehral defrag pres pul roku protoze mu proste nesel a uz nevedel co s tim. po pul roce si to nejakym podivnym omylem zapnul a najednou mu to zase valilo aniz by s tim cokoliv udelal :) 
<ZOMBitch> freax: hmm, super :)) tak takhle to doufam resit nebudu :D
<freax> nevim jestli uz ste to cetli, ale pro jistotu to sem hodim, protoze to fakt stoji za to :) http://www.novinky.cz/krimi/231191-polonahy-muz-behal-po-poli-a-kricel-ze-zijeme-v-matrixu.html?ref=stalo-se 
<freax> ...Spálil svoje oblečení, včetně dokladů a začal rozebírat motor vozidla. Tvrdil, že auto jezdí na vodu, proto musí všechny nepotřebné díly odstranit. Na kapotu si nasypal hlínu a začal ji šňupat... :-D
<ZOMBitch> :)))
<h00ked_> te pero sobrero
<tigrid> hoj
<Amynka> vojtech_t: nechlastas???
<vojtech_t> Amynka: ne, sedím doma a jsem na #ubuntu-meeting na setkání s loco councilem
<Amynka> ahaa
<vojtech_t> navíc většina lidí odešla dřív, když jsem odcházel už tam bylo jen pár lidí... (jaktožes nebyla ty?)
#ubuntu-cz 2011-04-20
<potapec>  irc.gts.cz
<h00ked_> to je hezke... warning: failed
<h00ked_> :D:D
<xchullit> gugus
<xchullit> batolata
<xchullit> maj smůlu nemůžou mit steam ..
<xchullit> a to je vodepíše
<xchullit> HALO
<xchullit> to tady nikdo neni ..!
<xchullit> halo jsem pepíček a mam LINUX
<tigrid> hojte
<ZOMBitch> Frosty & Guest54187 copak? :D
<Guest54187> omg, proc me to samo prejmenovava
<ZOMBitch> FrostyX: mas reglej nick?
<FrostyX> n
<ZOMBitch> mozna proto :D
<FrostyX> http://www.aumojekoule.eu/videa/nejnovejsi/detail/5513/
<xchullit> gugus mládata
<xchullit> kdo nemá rád cizost ,at zvedne ruku
<tigrid> kdo používá twitter at se prihlasi :-)
<xchullit> tet neumí češtinu :/
<tigrid> kdo neumi cestinu ?
<xchullit> twítr
<tigrid> jo tak 
<xchullit> ale FBpostačí , ty internetový cizosti už je až tak dost ..
<xchullit> :)
<xchullit> nic nepšího už neni
<xchullit> vas FB nesere ?
<tigrid> ne
<xchullit> ..  je to jen ukázka toho co lidi chtěji dokázat ,ukazat a sem tam se vytáhnout nad ostatní
<freax> me sere uplne neco jinyho...
<tigrid> hmm asi tak :-D
<xchullit> nasranej je kde kdo ..
<xchullit> nj nemáte steam .. to by nasralo kdekoho
<xchullit> hrát doom 1D a nebo old quake live to je podle mě už stupidní ..
<xchullit> ovšem bulletstorm to je nahul ...děcka
<xchullit> žijte trochu , a nebutte tak nasračkovaný tim linuxem ...
<xchullit> kecejte něco jste zas zaseklý
<khouba> :-) 
<FrostyX> uz jste nekdo zkouseli gnome3 ?
<xchullit> smile ?
<freax> FrostyX: ne ne.. nejak me ani moc nelaka..
<xchullit> mě stačí xbmc .mam na něm 500 ripů
<xchullit> připadám si jako půlpán
<freax> xchullit: omfg.. proc sem zase pletes nejaky xbmc.. to ze tam mas 500 ripu nikoho nezajima. a nechtej vedet jak pripadas ostatnim...
<FrostyX> ja jsem z nudy stahl nejakou tu live fedoru s gnome3. zajimalo me, jakej na to mate nazor. nebudu to zkouset pouzivat, ale co jsem si s tim 10 minut hral, pripadalo mi to strasne naprd :-D
<xchullit> no a máme tu prvního nasrance domáciho ,jde o člověka co pořád neni zpokojený a vlastně ani nikdy nebude ..prostě freax..
<freax> FrostyX: co sem tak slysel, tak nejses jedinej :D
<FrostyX> napriklad jsem nenasel tlacitko pro minimalizaci okna. to mi prijde celkem neprakticke. rozhodnu se, ze nejake okno nepotrebuju celou dobu videt, tak misto abych ho minimalizoval, tak ho hodim na jinou plochu, nebo co .. 
<freax> xchullit: "zpokojeny" :D to snad ne :D ..ja byl docela spokojenej nez si prisel..
<FrostyX> :-D
<tvaculin> FrostyX: tusim, ze zadne neni, protoze ho vyvojari zrusili jako nepotrebne
<freax> vic takovych veci povazovali za nepotrebny a ne vzdycky bych s nima souhlasil...
<xchullit> přiznejte si to ..dit vás to vůbec nezajimá ,,nejaký ten sript a pár prdů z papináku ,nikdo vás nikdy neoceni a když ..tak stejně půjde svoji cestou .
<FrostyX> celkem vtipne mi ale prislo, ze kdyz jsem to chcel vypnout, hledal jsem tlacitko a nenasel. rekl jsem si, ze to zkusim bez haltu a hledal jsem dal. nakonec jedine tlacitko pro vypnuti co jsem nasel, bylo v gdm. to znamena, ze uzivatel se musel odhlasit a az potom vypnout :-D
<FrostyX> jj oni toho oznacili jako nepotrebneho vic, ale o vsem pisou ve clancich, takze nema smysl, abych je zminoval
<freax> FrostyX: az tak? to tam snad musi bejt nekde zahrabany ne?
<FrostyX> freax: http://www.gnome3.org/tryit.html to openSUSE based jsem nebootl, ale jestli to najdes na te fedore, tak ses dobrej :-D
<xchullit> kčemu ,,thx
<freax> FrostyX: prej kdyz kliknes na username a zmacknes alt, tak se "suspend" zmeni na "poweroff" :D
<xchullit> spíš zmačkni format C
<FrostyX> :D :-D jo a pak to vysvetlujte BFU :-D
<FrostyX> ze vyvojarum se zdalo moc velke plitvani mistem, kdyz meli udelat nabidku pro vypinani pocitace, ... :D
<khouba> freax: Kamo, mas pravdu ! :-D
<xchullit> ale vy nejste -ste ? vyvojáři
<freax> FrostyX: to je husty no :-D
<xchullit> vy si pletete pojmy a průjmy ,,co :D
<freax> khouba: :)
<xchullit> co si vytunil ty experte
<freax> xchullit: a ty sis zjevne opet splet kanal..
<xchullit> počkej řekni mi co si vyrobil ?
<FrostyX> asi si stahl novou verzy xbmc a musel restartovat pc :-D :-D :-D
<freax> FrostyX: :D
<freax> slava :D
<khouba> Film ? Nebo spát? 
<freax> khouba: jakej film? :) ja si asi neco pustim..
<FrostyX> na prime ted budou sberatele kosti. na to se koukat da :)
<freax> FrostyX: to jo no.. ale ja tu ted telku nemam :/
<FrostyX> aha :)
<khouba> freax:  No vidím to na jeden dokument o využití energie z vody .... 
<khouba> Mazete apt cache ? nebo ne ? 
<freax> khouba: jo, cas od casu spustim "apt-get clean"
<khouba> freax: Díky Kamo :) ted jsem si to vypsal a je tam toho hodne :-D 
<khouba> Dobrou 
<freax> prosim vas pouziva tu nekdo wmctrl?
<freax> yeah.. konecne sem na to prisel.. blbej compiz..
#ubuntu-cz 2011-04-21
<tigrid> hojte
<tigrid> nevite nekdo jak dostanu gnome-shell do ubuntu ? zkoušim podle navodu ale nejak to nefacha
<freax> tigrid: cau.. ty ho nechces vyzkouset, ty na nem chces hned fungovat?
<supersasho> tigrid: no gnome shell pouziva gnome3 a na ubuntu mas gnome2 cize neviem ci to bude take jednoduche prejst, ale akurat tento tyzden sa pohravam s myslienkou ze by som to vyskusal, ale asi zatial len s tou live fedorou
<tigrid> chci ho zkusit ve virtualce
<supersasho> tigrid: tam ti nepojde 3d akceleracia
<tigrid> šak to není nutnost snad ne
<tigrid> hlavně že to pojede a budu si to moct osahat
<freax> tigrid: osahat si to muzes treba na tej live fedore jak rika supersasho..
<tigrid> njn ale ja si chtel zkusit jak složite by to bylo kdybych na to chtěl přejit, co jsem viděl par obrazku tak to vypada 
<tigrid> zajimave ale z obrazku člověk nepozna jestli mu to vyhovuje :-)
<tigrid> jo a ta live fedora hadam v posledni verzi jenom že ?
<tigrid> normalně z linux.cz to stačí stahnout nebo musím pro to někam jinam(myslim tu image)
<freax> tigrid: musis si stahnout betu fedory.. treba tady: http://fedoraproject.org/cs/get-prerelease
<tigrid> dik moc jdu zkusit :-)
<freax> tigrid: nz..
<xchullit> woops
<xchullit> tak ten softík ppls
<tigrid> http://www.alza.cz/sada-ant-artists-mravenci-d75371.htm#popis :-D :-D
<xchullit> žeby developeři co si šlechtí pouze desktop ?
<freax> tigrid: a ted si vem, ze se ti to doma otevre, nebo nedej boze rozseka :-D
<xchullit> to musí bejt užasný
<freax> xchullit: prosim te co tu zase zbleptas za chujoviny..
<xchullit> čekám na to soft cos vymslel
<tigrid> freax: aspon by byla sranda :-D stejně by se někdě uškvařili o el.draty :-D
<freax> xchullit: na jakej soft jako?
<xchullit> řikal's že si developer tak hodlám vědět do jaké míry ,předlož neco
<tigrid> jaaaj :-D tu zase bude veselo 
<freax> xchullit: ze sem developer sem v zivote nerek..
<xchullit> tak kdo to tady řek
<freax> xchullit: a i kdybych byl, tak nevim proc bych ti mel neco predkladat :D
<xchullit> myslel jsem si to ..
<freax> xchullit: nikdo tu nic takovyho nerek.. sis zase zapomnel vzit prasek a slysel si nejaky hlasy v ty tvy pochroumany hlave..
<xchullit> prášek :D
<tigrid> no třeba lanzu nebo ariel zkus příště :-D
<xchullit> kdo neni dneska na práškách ..nejhuře ale trpí mladí a frustrovaní a nebo takz. neživouci lidi
<freax> nejhur trpime my kdyz se tu ukazes...
<xchullit> :D
<xchullit> dit se ani neznáte
<xchullit> možná se za čas rozutečete ,,znáte lidi ..zas tak jim cizost nevoní :)
<xchullit> kolik let tu ještě budete ..hoši ? 3,5 35 let?
<tigrid> máš snad jedno n prosimte
<xchullit> to musí být strašný ,tolik let věnovat cizotě virtuálního ražení
<xchullit> ja jsem na irc 2měsice a jsem znechcen ,.,
<FrostyX> znechcen == ze te nikdo nechce ?
<xchullit> znechucen
<tigrid> nebud na nej tak zlej hele :-D
<xchullit> jsem z toho uplně hotovej ..
<FrostyX> ja jsem ted cetl historii bo jsem tu nebyl a uplne me rozbilo co freax valil :-D
<tigrid> :-) vidis ja nečetl, ale našel jsem fajnej programek 
<FrostyX> a s tema developerama si bud cetl 2 slova z toho co jsem psal a nebo nevim
<xchullit> kdo je tady ten mastnej déévelopér
<FrostyX> rekl bych ze nikdo
<xchullit> tak to můžete zabalit
<xchullit> hoši
<FrostyX> jedine co jsem vcera ohledne toho to psal bylo:
<FrostyX> FrostyX> :D :-D jo a pak to vysvetlujte BFU :-D
<FrostyX> <FrostyX> ze vyvojarum se zdalo moc velke plitvani mistem, kdyz meli udelat nabidku pro vypinani pocitace, ... :D
<FrostyX> jak si z tohoto pochopil, ze freax je vyvojar, to nevim :)
<xchullit> ja vypínam PC přes tlesknutí
 * FrostyX jde na obed
<tigrid> frajer
<xchullit> who
<tigrid> hadej
<xchullit> mě nic nepřekvapí jdu jen z dobou
<xchullit> fakt mě to zajímavá co užasnýho tam řešíte
<FrostyX> kde zas :-D
<xchullit> dit to už musiš mit najetý za tu dobu
<xchullit> to vyřeší nekdo jinej..
<h00ked> :o)
<xchullit> to je zas diskuze ,,
<tigrid> bb uvidime se asi večer
<xchullit> mazejte ven hrát ty kuličky
<xchullit> hoši mam pro vás prácičku
 * ZOMBitch dohral kulicky, dneska stacilo ...
<xchullit> hoši mam pro vás prácičku
<ZOMBitch> to se mas
<xchullit> zombe vidiš tááámhletu kupu hnoje ..  na tady maš vidle je to tvoje
<ZOMBitch> ani nemam zajem :)
<h00ked> kurnik, ja se snad pokusim dostat do councilu
<h00ked> jen abych mel toho opa a mohl kopat :D
<ZOMBitch> :D
<h00ked> a muzu to vklidu rict, protoze tomu nerozumi :D
<freax> :D
<ZOMBitch> n :d
<xchullit> katko ty si ale husa ..
<ZOMBitch> rozhodne nevidim uzspech brecet na IRC, ze se mu nelibi a porad sem lizt :D
<ZOMBitch> *uspech :)
<xchullit> huso
<ZOMBitch> kachno?
<ZOMBitch> wtf?
<xchullit> husičko
<ZOMBitch> dneska je to odkrveni mozku nejaky vetsi ne? :P
<xchullit> a mám tě evííku
<ZOMBitch> ... tak mozna v pytliku
<xchullit> dáváš tomu linuxu fakt zabrat ..co z tebe bude ?
<ZOMBitch> predpokladam, ze NE uzivatel Windows :)))
<xchullit> prdlouši ty se nepoučíš :)
<ZOMBitch> :P
<ZOMBitch> ty taky ne ;)
<xchullit> mě to nevadí , ja už nic nepotřebuju
<ZOMBitch> bez premejsleni ti zakrni mozek ... mel by si poznavat jine OS nez win :P
<xchullit> jabko
<xchullit> a do nej 44GB final cutu
<ZOMBitch> klidne hrusky :)
<h00ked> ZOMBitch: dneska asi nejsou na slunci erekce ale primo masturbace jak to tak vidim...
<ZOMBitch> h00ked: :)))
<ZOMBitch> h00ked: nemaj to bejt erupce? ale to je fuk, je to stejne divny slovo :D
<h00ked> no nektery lidi se obcas chovaj jak curaci - proto erekce ne :D
<ZOMBitch> tj fakt :D
<h00ked> btw nechces lisovky ubuntu? mam jich trochu prebytek :D
<xchullit> hele vy jste socky hoši nebo jen plnite dení plán ?
<ZOMBitch> h00ked: zas tolik podtacku na kafe nepotrebuju :P
<h00ked> 10x 9.10 server
<ZOMBitch> :D
<h00ked> jednu 9.04 server
<h00ked> 8.04 LTS desktop
<h00ked> 2x 8.10 desktop
<h00ked> kubuntu 9.04 a 9.10
<xchullit> jsem pepíček a mam lepší desktop ...ok
<xchullit> na tuhle větu čekali 9h
<h00ked> 7x 8.04 x64 desktop a 1x 9.10 desktop
<h00ked> a 11x 10.10 desktop :D:D
<ZOMBitch> super, jeste neco?
<h00ked> asi je vezmu do ty ovy a budu je tam nutit lidem :D
<ZOMBitch> xchullit: ksa, pust si aero a nech lidi si hrat :P
<xchullit> to je to poslední ,
<ZOMBitch> h00ked: to posli na cervenej kriz, jestli nechtej v africe podtacky :D
<h00ked> :D:D
<xchullit> ok tady maš mičutku a hraj si
<h00ked> no nic, jdu se jebat s tim unity...
<ZOMBitch> h00ked: ja myslel, ze coucilem :P
<h00ked> nn
<xchullit> hoši vy pořád neco řešíte a přitom to nic neřeší ..
<h00ked> krucinal... 11.04 neumi oddelit uzivatelske ucty...
<xchullit> a copáák :D
<ZOMBitch> h00ked: uz to vyslo?
<FrostyX> jak je neumi oddelit ?
<h00ked> nn zatim jen beta
<FrostyX> jakoze mam dva ucty, na jednom si nastavim napriklad wallpaper a on se nastavi i na tom druhem ? 
<h00ked> FrostyX: potrebuju oddelit aplikace mezi ucty, aby jeden ucet nevidel na aplikace nainstalovane pod druhy uctem...
<FrostyX> aha
<h00ked> nn to ne, jen aplikace
<h00ked> imho to bude nekde v nastaveni doufam 
<FrostyX> o nejakem oddeleni aplikaci ani nevim ze se da udelat
<xchullit> beta ?  měly napsat že to prostě nechtěji vydat pro další lidi
<h00ked> mno prave...
<h00ked> to zkusim vyfiltrovat pres scripty asi jinak nevim :D
<ZOMBitch> lol http://www.boomclips.com/videos.aspx/video~runaway_crane/Runaway_Crane/Stupid_videos/
<xchullit> neupinej se
<h00ked> hm.... ale hodne veci se bude muset ladit primo v konfiguracich jak tak koukam...
<xchullit> vaše desktopy pls
<h00ked> ZOMBitch: vis kolikrat sme ho uz vlastne poslali do prdele? :D ja ztracim prehled...
<ZOMBitch> h00ked: uz to budou skoro trojmistny cisla snad ;))
<h00ked> jo? kruci, ja vsadel na petimistny :D
<ZOMBitch> :D
<h00ked> tak boj s unity dopadl tak, ze jsem radsi zapnul wowko abych tu hruzu nevidel... :D
<xchullit> hoši hrajete hry
<h00ked> to ma byt otazka? nebo neumis pouzivat jine znaky nez pismenka? :D
<FrostyX> tak treba nam chtel oznamit, ze hrajeme hry :)
<h00ked> je to mozne
<xchullit> nehrajete
<xchullit> prachy máte ?
<FrostyX> hm, tak ted nam asi oznamil ze nehrajeme :-D
<h00ked> takze ja ted nehraju wowko? o.O :D
<FrostyX> a ja ted nehraju CoD :-D
<xchullit> to je hra tušim pro malé fanatické děcka
<h00ked> aha, takze mame hrat solitare nebo miny? :D
<xchullit> bulletstorm je super gamesa
<xchullit> na tady maš na zmrzlinu a jdi žít .
<ZOMBitch> xchullit: co je na tom super? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gjNEKnifT5M
<ZOMBitch> stereotipni nuda uz jen z traileru, takze sosat, nebo jeste platit za to je trosek cvokarna ne?
<xchullit> domovka ala 90s
<xchullit> je fakt že je to spíš pro hlopý konzole , ale pokut je grafika a CPU 5  tak to je jako real malovánky
<ZOMBitch> mno todo uz jsem tu meli za tech 20+ let docela dost ne? 
<xchullit> ja jsem něco jako Ex- pařán ,takže vim co je dobrý a co je jen copy -fake
<xchullit> dokonce to vychválily experti z game page
<ZOMBitch> experti to jsou no :D
<xchullit> na steamu to bude nutnost pro dm ,ale Sp asi bude rychlovka
<xchullit> docela si to dávám i v AVP 3 mam to koupený
<ZOMBitch> hmm, nejaky dalsi nudny tema jako hry od MS nebo tak? :D
<xchullit> už tě chápu
<ZOMBitch> to bych nerek ;)
<xchullit> ty by si potřeboval aby ubuntu posílalo všechno zadara co ..si tak najivní
<ZOMBitch> nemusis do toho motat ubuntu jen kdyz se o tom bavime na ubuntu chanu ..
<xchullit> řikám až se blokne ubuntu server tak to lidi odradí ..
<ZOMBitch> proc by se blokoval? :D
<xchullit> co myslíš že si ještě nalouduješ ?
<ZOMBitch> what?
<ZOMBitch> je dobre vedet co pomlouvam pred tim nez to pomlouvam ...
<xchullit> to co jede ze serveru je jen pár sraček ze sourceforge
<ZOMBitch> myslis celosvetove repozitare skoro kazde distribuce linuxu? ;)
<ZOMBitch> to nebude jeden stroj :P
<xchullit> zakladem je mit užitkový softy pro praci z ukradeným materiálem z netu ..
<h00ked> jenom ubuntu ma tusim asi 300 serveru :D
<xchullit> nejrychlejší script-direct softíky a další fastovky
<ZOMBitch> xchullit: 5. pres 9. k veci ...  please
<ZOMBitch> nepad tady domecek z karet? tu neco susti :P
<xchullit> řikaljsem to včera , stačí mi k životu TOP 10
<ZOMBitch> xchullit: tj hitparada na evrope2?
<xchullit> video :  xbmc
<xchullit> video edit , virtual buk,
<xchullit> virtual je už 10let starý a pořád stíha
<ZOMBitch> bry no, si hrajes s obrazem ... ok, my si hrajem s kodem  ... a za to tu musime trpet?
<xchullit> kodem :D
<xchullit> jaký kod ?
<ZOMBitch> jakykoli
<xchullit> tak mi to přibliž
<ZOMBitch> imho kazdej si tu dela to co ho bavi a nesere se do toho co delaj ostatni pokud nepotrebuje poradit. kod = C++,C,php,bash,html,tcl,perl,python,................................
 * ZOMBitch jde hrat kulicky, tohle ho neba
<FrostyX> nezapominej na nas nejoblibenejsi C# :-P
<xchullit> ok ty pythone , co si teda vyrobil
<ZOMBitch> xchullit: tobe v hlave otaznik :P
<xchullit> vidite ho ,,nevyrobil nic ..
<xchullit> takže si jen šuškáte a chlácholite se připadným problémem ,,jakožto jakoby rada a nebo falešná pomoc pro další pochody ..
<xchullit> z vysílačkou v ruce ..mam ho
<sasho> ono sa to vratilo?
<h00ked> ja uz mozna vim kdo to je
<h00ked> kubaiss z twitteru, to je taky silene zamindrakovanej jednoduchej widlak :D
<xchullit> žereje to , a to je realita
<xchullit> hoši vymyslete si na mě neco fakt inteligentního ..3.2.1  ..TET
<sasho> nas intelekt sa da vyuzit aj zmysluplnejsie ako mrhanim energie na teba.. ako priklad uvediem, ze hladam aplikaciu (najlepsie konzolovu) pre monitorovanie tcp+udp trafficu pre jednotlive procesy, nie ako sum I/O pre jednotlive rozhrania
<sasho> nevedel by niekto poradit?
<xchullit> mě tohle příde moc vyzkumný  ,je to jako zbytečný problém ,nemyslíš
<sasho> na desktop mozno, na server urcite nie
<xchullit> server co sním ?
<sasho> ze tam je dolezite vediet aky proces zabera bandwidth
<sasho> pretoze tam ide vecsinou o dolezitejsie data
<xchullit> a to jako potřebuješ vědět ,načo
<sasho> ano potrebujem, a na to aby som vedel ktory proces mi zerie kolko trafficu
<h00ked> sasho: ja pouzivam zenoss, beha primo v ubuntu jako dalsi uzivatel a ma slusne webove rozhrani 
<sasho> h00ked: hm, vyskusam, da sa aj cez terminal.. nieco co by slo aj cez ssh :)
<xchullit> Wečko mam server 2011 to jako fantomas centrála
<sasho> to bola otazka :)
<h00ked> pres terminal to netusim...
<sasho> asi si idem dat znova do ignore henten nahodny generator slov.. neviem kto ho naprogramoval ale mozno by aj turingom presiel :)
<sasho> h00ked: nevadi, vyskusam aj tak
<h00ked> ja to mam v praci nahazene na prismech a rozhazene po monitorech, takze to nepotrebuju ;)
<sasho> prism som predvcerom odinstaloval :-D
<xchullit> vy se nějak bojite toho Wéčka ,,nejste upíři
<h00ked> ne, jenom nejsme debilove :D
<xchullit> :D
<xchullit> od tebe to sedí :D
<xchullit> fůů ..ok ..dáál
<xchullit> svažte ho   :-I
<xchullit> takže řešíte to co nikdo neřeší
<xchullit> nekdo to řešit musi
<xchullit> snad si vas nekdo všimne v pruběhu 20letí
<sasho> h00ked: nethogs vyzera ze je moj program a dokonca je v universe repo :)
<xchullit> proč se zabejváte nějakým .scriptem ?
<xchullit> tak az to vymyslíte tam mi to nahlašte .
<xchullit> jste se nějak zasekly
<h00ked> konecne mam screeny
<xchullit> link..
<xchullit> LINK
<xchullit> psst oni myslí
<xchullit> zatial
<xchullit> hoši
<xchullit> kua hošigutentag
<tigrid> to jsi nebyl teda dlouho pryč
<xchullit> přišel jsem o něco ...
<h00ked> krucinal...
<xchullit> nerouhej se
<tigrid> copak ? :-)
<tigrid> mně se konečne povedlo dokončit projekt do školy :-D 
<xchullit> najs
<tigrid> ani ne ted je třeba začit robit další
<xchullit> na fantomase namáš ..h h h
<tigrid> nemam no
<xchullit> je tu nekdo kdo má vic než 87 5892 pictures :D
<xchullit> 87 892
<xchullit> myslel jsem si to ..mam toho jak sraček
<xchullit> well.
<xchullit> až jsem z toho omrzelej
<xchullit> řekl bych že jsem dobrej lupič 21.st..
<tigrid> si to užij
<xchullit> pravě že už mě to nebaví ,to kouzlo je pryč
<xchullit> asi si dám jinej nick
<xchullit> vaše hlavy pls
<xchullit> taky vas FB tak fascinuje
<xchullit> lidé které možná znáte ..  né fakt je neznám
<xchullit> jste nák zatuhly ,hoši
<xchullit> STEAM ..hoši tady máte kapesníky ..smrkejte
<xchullit> smrkej  ..!--
<xchullit> :-D
<xchullit> je tu ještě nějaku ubunták
<xchullit> hoši padla ..
<xchullit> ani nepípnou
#ubuntu-cz 2011-04-22
<xchullit> gugus děcka
<xchullit> -
<xchullit> co přechčije FB ?
<xchullit> proč neodpovídáte ,bojite se ,nebo jste dementní ..
<FrostyX> mame strach
<freax> slavaaa... vytahnete konfety!!!
<cortex_sk> boze to je taky mentol :D
<FrostyX> :-D
<h00ked> omg klid, jdu bouchnout sampus
<xchullit> ubunťáčci
<xchullit> všicHni jsou na FB
<xchullit> namrdaný
<xchullit> __________
<xchullit> je to tady chcíplý
<xchullit> nedělejte že jste vytížený ..
<h00ked> kua mi tu prasknul balonek u ucha, sem se malem posral...
<cortex_sk> h00ked: to preto lebo sa tvaris ze si vytazeny!
<cortex_sk> podla mna toho xchullita musi strasne triast ked sa mu nik na tieto jeho pokusy neozve :D
<h00ked> asi jo :D
<h00ked> cortex_sk: jenze to byl muj posledni balonek gnome3 :(((
<synopsi> Ubuntu saje.
<cortex_sk> tak to je blbe ze posledny :D
<cortex_sk> h00ked: odkial si ich mal?
<cortex_sk> party nejaka? 
<h00ked> jj
<h00ked> sel mel z release party balonky
<h00ked> uz mi zbyla jenom placka a flashka Fedory 15, ktera nejde nabootovat :D
<cortex_sk> nj fedora :P
<h00ked> :D
<h00ked> nahodou ja ji kdysi mel
<h00ked> zuzo suck system :D
<cortex_sk> :D podobne
<synopsi> Windows 7 > Linux
<cortex_sk> fc3 az po fedoru 6
<h00ked> windows 98 -> debian -> fedora -> ubuntu -> debian -> gentoo
<h00ked> moje poctiva cesta :D
<h00ked> dokud byla fedora core X tak to slo, ale ted uz nee
<cortex_sk> paneboze gentoo D: ty si kamarat s amynkou ze/ :D
<h00ked> jj :D
<cortex_sk> ja by som to asi nevydrzal s nervami obcas ma nieco pochyti tak to chcem hned dotiahnut do systemu
<cortex_sk> a gentoo je sice uplne super ale nie pre mna
<cortex_sk> a to iste plati pre suse xD
<h00ked> fuj
<h00ked> nevyslovuj tu prasarnu predemnou
<h00ked> :D
<xchullit> a zas nic ..
<h00ked> tak a vyresil sem to :)
<xchullit> tvejch pár prdů oproti mé uspěšnosti
<xchullit> ticho jak před infarktem ..
<xchullit> tak co jste vymyslely dnes ..hoši
<h00ked> ZOMBitch: ?
<xchullit> __OO-----
<h00ked> krucinal, kvuli ignore listu je potreba restartovat klienta...
<xchullit> to mnas blbý
<xchullit> kuckale :D
<xchullit> ja tunim FB ,,dobrá prdel ..
<xchullit> :D
<xchullit> je to rasa tupců...
<xchullit> dneska jste marní hoši ..
<areon> cau
<xchullit> toy
<xchullit> je tu ještě nekdo normalní
<areon> ne jen jáá
<xchullit> proč tady vlastně seš
<areon> protoze patrim mezi tyhle normálni lidi :-*
<xchullit> :D
<xchullit> ty si mi ale evička ..
<areon> :D
<areon> jisteeee :D
<xchullit> ty si fakt buchta ?
<areon> :D jisteeee s pulemtrovim prirozenim 
<xchullit> ..
<h00ked> kde ze se tu flaka ten WP guru? :D
<FrostyX> nemate nekdo ten zombuv TODO script ? potreboval bych kouknout jak tam resi jednu vec
#ubuntu-cz 2011-04-23
<freax> FrostyX: ten pro Conky? mam.. :)
<FrostyX> hodis mi ho na pastebin ?
<cortex_sk> skoda, mlady troll este spi :D
<h00ked> bud rad :D
<tigrid> se ti po něm styska nebo co ? .-D
<cortex_sk> nie ale strasne sa bavim ked sa snazi xD
<h00ked> ja mam takovy dojem, ze o vikendech nemaji vychazky ne? :D
<tigrid> :-D :-D
<cortex_sk> lol
<cortex_sk> mozno je to nejaka internatna skola pre specialne deti
<h00ked> myslis pro re********e ? :D
<tigrid> ted jsem nepochopil :-D
<h00ked> retardovane
<tigrid> jo tak :-D
<tigrid> spíš restartovane :-D
<h00ked> :D
<h00ked> nahodou
<tigrid> co :-D
<h00ked> internatni skola pro specialne retardovane deti zni dobre :D
<h00ked> tu zakladal hulan aby meli jeho deti kam chodit :D
<h00ked> zkumavkove deti samozrejme :D
<tigrid> internatni skola pro specialne restartovane deti. Taky zní dobře .-D
<h00ked> at tu nevedeme flame :D
<cortex_sk> inak na roote bola nejaka diskusia kde som sa dozvedel v com sa meria "customer satisfaction rate" :D
<cortex_sk> vraj v "hulanech"
<tigrid> hej hulana jsem tu nepotkal tak netusim
<xchullit> irc má nová nazev
<tigrid> hmm google translator nebo co .-D
<h00ked> cortex_sk: se meri v hulanech? boha jeho.. :D
<cortex_sk> jasne ;)
<h00ked> tak proto vsichni rikaj, ze to na vypovidaci hodnotu hovna :D
<xchullit> pár kecu na přežití
<xchullit> ukažte mi člověka co by se chtěl kamarádit z nějakým nickem ..demence
<xchullit> IRC má nový nazev ...najivní slepota
<xchullit> vsadit se že tam budou sedět až do večera a čekat na další den ..
<tigrid> kdo to o něj žadonil ? :-D
<cortex_sk> tigrid: D:
<xchullit> si mladej mazej na luft ,,ži
<FrostyX> dobry ranko
<cortex_sk> bre 
<tigrid> luftwafe ?
<tigrid> hoja
<FrostyX> je tu nejakej sitar ? nevite co se stane, kdyz se do jedne site pripoji vice pocitacu se stejnou MAC adresou ?
<tigrid> bude nepujde ani jednomu net nebo obema :-D
<h00ked> kuuuuuuuurvaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<h00ked> se mi smazal cely clanek :(
<tigrid> a ctrl+Z ?
<xchullit> jaké máte ještě koničky krom vysedávání u ubuntu ?
<h00ked> po refreshi stranky prave
<FrostyX> imho by mela komunikace fungovat jen tomu, ktery se pripojil jako prvni, ale nemam moznost to vyzkouset
<h00ked> ale vytahl jsem ho z pameti browseru, dobre :D
<xchullit> vy jste teda mrhalové časem :)
<FrostyX> h00ked: uprimnou soustrast. btw ty si to psal nekde na strance primo ?
<h00ked> FrostyX: vznikne ti kolize a pujde jenom prvni, ostatni budou kolidovat a budou delat mrtveho brouka 
<h00ked> jj
<xchullit> to ubuntu vam zvedlo falešné sebevědomí
<tigrid> hmm tak to je taky možnost jenom mně to nenapadlo :-)
<h00ked> tak a je to tam... sice to neni moc vyrecne, ale moje postrehy o unity :-)
<tigrid> unity se mne nelibi :-) ja bych radsi shell
<cortex_sk> h00ked: link na blog?
<FrostyX> znamena, ze pokud by mi utocnik podstrcil jeho mac adresu, jakoze je to mac brany, moje komunikace tekla pres neho a on by me presmerovaval na pravou branu, nemohl by mit stejnou MAC jako ta brana, bo by mu to proste nefungovalo ?
<xchullit> řešej kokotiny
<h00ked> cortex_sk: nick na domene CZ
<cortex_sk> h
<h00ked> cortex_sk: aspon to ten brzda nenajde :D
<FrostyX> taky si prectu tvoje nazory na unity :)
<tigrid> hooked maš tvitr ?
<cortex_sk> h
<xchullit> tvítr stupid
<xchullit> všechno na FB
<h00ked> FrostyX: jop mam
<cortex_sk> h00ked: viem ze k tomuto "nemožnost přesunout dock jinam" existuje nejaky patch u nejakeho cloveka v ppa
<cortex_sk> a planuje sa to tusim zaclenit do unity
<h00ked> cortex_sk: no jasne, ja beru ciste jak to je ted ;)
<cortex_sk> jj 
<cortex_sk> len aby si vedel 
<cortex_sk> ale aj tak je to nejake divne
<h00ked> ono jestli sem to dobre pochopil, tak by to melo byt uz v ted v RC
<FrostyX> h00ked: melo to byt "jop man", a nebo to melo byt na cortexe ? :-D
<cortex_sk> FrostyX: asi na tigrida
<cortex_sk> otazka ci ma twitter
<FrostyX> jo tigrida :-D jsem taky pekne dojebanej po ranu
<tigrid> co semnou ? :-D
<FrostyX> jestli reagoval na tvou otazku na twitter a jen to poslal me, a nebo reagoval na me a napsal preklep :)
<tigrid> hmm at to napise znova :-D
<h00ked> tigrid: FrostyX jo sry, popletl sem si vas :D
<FrostyX> :-D
<h00ked> tigrid: jj mam toitoi, nick stejny jako tady tecka CZ
<tigrid> toi toi ? to jsou ty zachody ne :-D
<FrostyX> h00ked: a nevis jak by dopadla ta situace co jsem napsal pred chvili ? Jde mi o to, ze si par lidi kolem me trochu hraje a delaji Main in the middle utok. vymyslel jsem dobrou obranu, ale rano jsem se probudil s tim, co kdyby si dal stejnou MAC jako nas server, a ted mi to neda ...
<h00ked> FrostyX: nam in the middle ne? :D
<FrostyX> *man
<FrostyX> preklep
<h00ked> mnooo tak pokud nemaji fyzicky pristup k serveru, resp nemuzou ho fyzicky na chvili odpojit, tak by to se zmenou MAC adres nikam nevedlo...
<tigrid> mnam :-D
<h00ked> ikdyz tyjo... si mi nasadil brouka do hlavy :D
<h00ked> jak to mas resene? mas server nekde doma nebo v serverovne? prip esli doma, jak to mas, pres router/switch... ?
<FrostyX> vis co. pohybuju se jen na par potencialne nebezpecnych sitich. tzn kdybych si udelal nejakej seznam mac adress serveru a chvilkama porovnaval jestli je mezi nima ta, co mam v arp tabulce. bylo by to neprustrelne, pokud by si ten utocnik nemoh prave zmenit mac a dat si stejnou jako ma ten server
<h00ked> no co se pamatuju co nas ucili, tak co se tyce MAC adres na routeru, tak to je kdo driv prijde ten driv mele, takze ostatni by meli smulu no...
<FrostyX> Intr: serverovna gw (pc s linuxem) > switch > switch2 > ja
<h00ked> no tak toho bych se nebal
<FrostyX> na switch2 jsou pripojeni utocnici
<h00ked> stat se muze jedine to, ze by v serverovne vypadly oba okruhy, UPSky a diesel agregat a potom se pripojili s tvoji MAC adresou rychleji nez server.. :D
<h00ked> tak to bych se vubec nebal, tam je sance asi jako ze pristi cesky prezident bude cerna zenska :D
<FrostyX> :-D
<tigrid> nestras prosimte :-D
<tigrid> ono v cz je všechno možne :-D
<FrostyX> no, az budu na te siti tak ten utok schvalne zkusim provest.
<h00ked> FrostyX: sem to zkusil doma ted, druhy pristup se stejnou MAC adresou jaka uz je pripojena, tak to odmitne
<FrostyX> to ti networkmanager nebo neco takoveho hodilo hlasku, ze uz je stejna mac na siti ?
<h00ked> vyhodi mi to kolizi
<h00ked> ale kdyz tak nad tim premyslim, tak to mam mozna nejak osetrene na routeru.. ale zapomel jsem heslo na ssh k nemu.. :D
<FrostyX> kasli na to. pak to zkusim pro jistotu na siti na intru a dam vedet
<FrostyX> ale diky
 * FrostyX si jde dat nejakou svacu, bo ma strasnej hlad
<h00ked> FrostyX: jj dej vedet, taky jsem zvedavy jak dopadnes ;)
<FrostyX> jj, v pondeli budu na miste
<flack> sia mafia
<flack> ma niekto hosting/housting cokolvek od datacentre.sk ?
<FrostyX> jinak jsem si vzpomel ze k MITM utoku je na lamerovi pekna citace http://www.lamer.cz/quote/55096 :-)
<h00ked> myslis ten sendvic? :D
<FrostyX> jop :)
<h00ked> se stane no...
<h00ked> ale je to porad nejlepsi zpusob - dostat admika do sendvice... to mu je pak vsechno sumak :D
<xchullit> o něco jsem přišel ..
<FrostyX> rozhodne
<xchullit> kolik let tu smrdíte
<tigrid> nam neni 80 jak tobe
<xchullit> jsou mladý ,horlivý a nemajetný
<brk> kdybys raci sedel v hospode a chlastal
<xchullit> mladí co piji a droguji , jsou jako slepý a hluchý ,pernamentně zkažený život ..amen
<xchullit> nikdo je neocení
<brk> a na to se napYjem!
<xchullit> lidská nákaza ,co dělá první nemusí přežít druhý
<tigrid> aspon nemaj pocit že by na ně mluvila klavesnice:-D
<xchullit> přesně tak lidský omyl , kamarád zvaný klavesnice se vzhledem lcd. trapné že
 * flack kua o com to rozpravaju?
<tigrid> to bych taky chtel vedet :_D
<h00ked> omg co to tu mele, to je horsi nez zumpa :D
<xchullit> 2 ryby v síti
<xchullit> uspěšnost zvana facebook. to je věta jak víno
<h00ked> tigrid: btw - aby ses nemusel porad ptat, tak sem splacal kompletni kontakt na me ;) :D
<xchullit> podivejte se co maji ..jen linux a sem tam nějaké to izolované vědomí
<xchullit> dneska jste někak zaseklý ,hoši
<tigrid> hooked no nekecej :-D
<tigrid> a kde ho máš :_D
<h00ked> tigrid:  na webuuu :D
<xchullit> ukažse
<h00ked> xchullit: ty nemas narok
<xchullit> vlastně o to nejde ,par cizích userů
<tigrid> fajn kuknu :-D
<xchullit> byl jednou jeden internet co neměl žadný pravidla a tak si dělal co chtěl ..
<h00ked> ze ja sem se nepoucil a vyndal si ho zase z ignore....
<tigrid> :D
<xchullit> až se na tebe podivá tak si řekne tipickou větu ., cituji ,,ježiš kdo to je pro koho žiju ..
<FrostyX> by ses jinak moc nudil
<h00ked> no prave...
<h00ked> asi zapnu botku aby se od nej ucila :D:D:D
<tigrid> botku ? :-D
<tigrid> jako tečku ? :-D
<xchullit> hooked ty si holčička že
<tigrid> l0l :-D
<xchullit> každy je zlý ,je to jen ventilace zlosti
<tigrid> hej a neni to bot ? :-D
<h00ked> imho spis letadlo :D
<xchullit> tet se chechtaji ,ale někde v nitru si řeknou ,,jsem na tom špatně
<tigrid> hmm moje břicho mluvit neumí :-D
<h00ked> no oproti jeho gramatice tu jsme vsichni minimalne hodne velky machri... :D
<xchullit> pomohlo by ti ovčí mlééko
<xchullit> to ses silně osočil , moje tvrzení bude trochu jiné
<h00ked> hele ted me vlastne napadlo, ze by to mohla byt ppgirl... kdo ji mel kdysi na svedomi? :D
<tigrid> ppgirl ?
<xchullit> ?
<h00ked> tigrid: tu byval bot, ktery se ucil slova a pak taky mlel takovehle sracky... :D
<tigrid> šak ja řikal že to je bot :-D
<xchullit> ty seš zas chytrej jak linuxový radio ,co
<h00ked> ikdyz teda na obranu toho scriptu - leckdy mnohem inteligentnejsi
<tigrid> :-D
<h00ked> leda by tenhle script psal microsoft, to by pak sedelo :D
<tigrid> hmm to spíš aple :-D
<xchullit> script , každej zamachruje tímhle slovem ,,jste za nej placený ?
<h00ked> apple umi
<tigrid> to sice jo :-D
<tigrid> ale přijde mi to fakt jak bot :-D
<xchullit> jabko je víc profi ,linux je pro děti +5
<tigrid> ted zkusime jiné slovo třeba hruška
<h00ked> tigrid: -xchullit- VERSION Trillian Astra (IRC Plugin 5.0)
<xchullit> že ti příde ? to je tim že ti moc vynechává ,,maš disfunkci mozku
<xchullit> :)
<tigrid> ještě link a jsem spokojen :-D
<xchullit> hoši vy jste něco jako ty lidi ze startreku , pořád neco hrotí a přitom kokotiny ..:D
<FrostyX> to by me zajimalo kde se takle naucil psat. my tu takove kraviny nepisem a zas tolik chyb taky ne :-D. musime zjistit jak ho resetovat a pak se s nim mozna bude dat i mluvit :-D
<tigrid> :-D
<tigrid> sudo shutdown -r xhulit now :-D ? mam to dobře hele
<FrostyX> h00ked: btw ppgirl byla bot ? parkrat jsem ji tu videl, ale nic nepsala. skoda.
<xchullit> až se dochechtáš tak si vem číslo a jdi na konec fronty
<h00ked> FrostyX: jj byla.. akorat si ted nevzpomenu jak se ten script jmenoval...
<tigrid> ja bych radši zasobník než frontu :-D
<h00ked> tusim freax ji tu mel? netusim ted...
<xchullit> takže z celé akce ,vychází že si hrajete na pány scriptaře ,,ok ..a dál ?
<tigrid> ?help xhulit
<xchullit> proto se ptám co jste vyrobily
<xchullit> tak Å¡up
<tigrid> man xhulit
<xchullit> takže jen hrsta zpokojených ,co maji ubuntu
<FrostyX> xchullit: vypis nam manual, at vime jak se s tebou pracuje
<h00ked> pkill xchullit 
<tigrid> ano frosty o to se snazim :-D
<h00ked> ps aux | grep xchullit 
<h00ked> ne, taky nic... kruci :(
<tigrid> hmm to už neznam :-D
<FrostyX> h00ked na to jde tvrde :-D
<FrostyX> killall -9 xchullit 
<FrostyX> zije?
<tigrid> htop
<xchullit> a tuhlu slabost vy hrajete
<h00ked> dyt ceky, to sou widle :D
<FrostyX> :-D
<h00ked> format c:/xchullit 
<h00ked> :D:D
<FrostyX> :-D
<h00ked> a jiny prikaz tam tusim ani neni ne? :D
<xchullit> uplně jsem jim zdegeneroval mozky ..vidite je
<tigrid> :-D
<xchullit> tet mi přídete jako špatně rozladěný softík co padá ..
<tigrid> ty máš co řikat :-D
<xchullit> jejich argument je pouze smail a to je vlastně jejich jediné vědomí
<tigrid> jejich revirem jsou optické kabely
<xchullit> ok ,dám vám prostor ,, řeknete v bodech na co si hrajete
<cortex_sk> kurna prisiel som o nieco? :D 
<tigrid> ... .... . . ... . .. ... .. ... ... .. .
<xchullit> jeden přežil druhý umřel
<tigrid> nemužem najít přikaz na kterej xhulit reaguje :-D
<cortex_sk> hmm
<xchullit> vy jste hrozny bludištáci ..
<tigrid> furt vy :-D
<cortex_sk> no nic tak spat do ignore :[ neni s nim sranda 
<h00ked> cortex_sk: ja si ho odebral prave... :D
<tigrid> hmm kdybych vedel jak se tam dava :-D
<xchullit> 1 user se uvědomil ..asi se lekl
<cortex_sk> ved aj ja kvoli tomu "jejich revirem jsou opticke kabely"
<cortex_sk> :D
<tigrid> co s tim ? :-D
<xchullit> stěžuji si ,a pořád reaguji
<cortex_sk> no ze som si myslel ze je to nejaky rozsiahlejsi vtip
<cortex_sk> ku ktoremu mi chybalju riadky od toho pokemona
<cortex_sk> chybaju*
<tigrid> ne bohužel
<tigrid> ale nabeh to byl hezky si myslim :-)
<h00ked> xchullit je pokemon? tim se lecos vysvetluje :D
<xchullit> ta pícha bolý citiš ji
<xchullit> pokenom né ,,spíš rozdrbávač
<tigrid> a co drbeš psy ?
<xchullit> ok hoši ,nasadte si kulichy a podte za mnou
<h00ked> :D
<h00ked> ?blackjack on
<tigrid> jooo dame :-D
<h00ked> ?blackjack
<Aurora> « Blackjack » « Hra zacne za jednu minutu! napis ?join k pridani se! »
<tigrid> ?join
<xchullit> ta hra baví jen 2% světa
<h00ked> akorat ho budu muset jeste trochu poupravit... obcas mi tam hapruje  vzorec
<tigrid> :-D
<Aurora> « Blackjack » « Hra zacina! Hraci jsou h00ked, tigrid. Kartu si vezmes ?card. Pokud jiz kartu nechces napis ?enough. h00ked zacina! »
<h00ked> ?card
<h00ked> ?card
<h00ked> ?card
<h00ked> ?enough
<Aurora> « Blackjack » « Ok, tigrid Jsi dalsi na rade! »
<tigrid> ?card
<tigrid> ?card
<tigrid> ?card
<xchullit> mam pro vaš pracičku
<tigrid> ?enough
<Aurora> « Blackjack » « Draw! All players dropped out! »
<tigrid> :-D
<tigrid> kolik jsi mnel ? :-D
<h00ked> 23
<tigrid> hmm ja taky :-D
<h00ked> njn
<tigrid> dame jeste ?
<h00ked> mnt
<tigrid> ok
<xchullit> hlavně že maji radost ze života ..
<tigrid> najdi si babu prosimte
<xchullit> takže je sám ..dálší pls
<tigrid> co to meleš :-D
<h00ked> ?blackjack
<Aurora> « Blackjack » « Hra zacne za jednu minutu! napis ?join k pridani se! »
<tigrid> ?join
<xchullit> bude pršet děti si hrají
<Aurora> « Blackjack » « Hra zacina! Hraci jsou h00ked, tigrid. Kartu si vezmes ?card. Pokud jiz kartu nechces napis ?enough. h00ked zacina! »
<xchullit> už aby padla ..
<h00ked> ?card
<tigrid> daj tam tech 30 sekund
<h00ked> ?card
<h00ked> ?enough
<Aurora> « Blackjack » « Ok, tigrid Jsi dalsi na rade! »
<tigrid> ?card
<h00ked> jj, zitra to budu prepisovat ;)
<tigrid> ?card
<tigrid> ?card
<tigrid> ....
<tigrid> ?enough
<Aurora> « Blackjack » « Vitezem je h00ked with the value of 20! »
<tigrid> zase 23 :-D
<xchullit> zpokojenost smilového ražení
<xchullit> co když za tim smilem je vrah ?
<h00ked> krucinal
<h00ked> pri dotazu na eggdropa je ZOMBitch o dve pozice vys nez ja 
<xchullit> ve skutečnosti se nemaji
<xchullit> navzajem si obdivuji svoje plochy ,hraji karty a po večerech onanuji
<tigrid> no lepší jak mlet také hov*a jak ty
<xchullit> takže jsem je otipoval dobře
<xchullit> a ty dva vzadu ,už ani nedutají ..
<xchullit> :D
<FrostyX> sry, ucpal se mi sitovej kabel a neteli mi sem tect data
<FrostyX> *nechteli
<tigrid> mějte se tu dobře až na jednoho mizim ven
<tigrid> frosty :-D
<FrostyX> tigrid: have fun
<tigrid> dik a bb
<xchullit> 1 user pochopil ,že vlastní kamarádi jsou přecijemom lepší :)
<FrostyX> rika clovek, kterej tu travi asi tolik casu co my
<xchullit> člověka to asi zamrzí ,když tohle pochopí ,,cizost je druhořadá
<xchullit> tet si tak řikám co je to vlastně virtuální cizost ,proč tu je a jak s ní naložit , využívaní něčeho pro svoje záměry ?
<xchullit> ja čekám
<FrostyX> na co
<xchullit> zvedám adrenalin v žilách
<FrostyX> tak at se nepredavkujes
<xchullit> froste ty budeš malej že
<FrostyX> oproti basketballistum mozna
<xchullit> si žák
<FrostyX> ne
<xchullit> co si teda
<FrostyX> ale kdyz si mi to oznamil, tak to asi vis lip
<FrostyX> student :)
<FrostyX> uz jsem to rikal nekolikrat
<xchullit> irc je prostě jen tma.
<FrostyX> to aby sis rozsvitil svetlo
<xchullit> ještě že nadlidi vymyslely tvíííítr a jiné populistické formy života
<xchullit> jak by asi lidi dopadly ..
<FrostyX> to jo no. bychom pak museli porad vysedavat jen u irc
<xchullit> ani se nedivím ,takový člověk potřebuje vic kriterii než jen větrová slova
<FrostyX> kdyz to rikas, tak mi nezbyva nic jineho nez ti verit
<h00ked> !news linux
<cortex_sk> h00ked: nefunguje co? :P :D
<xchullit> věřit můžeš , ale lidi neukecáš irc už do dneštního světa nepatří .
<h00ked> cortex_sk: to nemam vychytane jeste, je to verze 0.1 :D
<h00ked> !news ubuntu
<h00ked> tam mam totiz problem v zapisu no... nevim jak to obejit
<h00ked> set feeds(linux:#ubuntu-cz) {30 http://www.canonical.com/rss.xml}
<h00ked> ten krizek mi tam proste zpusobuje komentar na zbytek radku...
<xchullit> trnita cesta
<xchullit> zmlsaně přebírám usery na fb
<xchullit> čim to je že tam každej běží ..
<xchullit> miliardy uspěšných lidi
<xchullit> až moc přísný ,řekl bych
<cortex_sk> clear
<cortex_sk> fu*ck
<xchullit> cortex trpý
<h00ked> !news linux
<xchullit> Lidé, které možná znáte
<xchullit> to je největší hláška světa
<xchullit> a pak až je poznáte zjistíte že je neznáte ..:D
<xchullit> co je to za slovo ...znát někoho , tohle je přeci virtuální neživá představa
<xchullit> jak se dá lléčit virtuální zavislost na neživých lidech ?
<xchullit> je tu někdo kdo nenávidi FB
<xchullit> ani prd
<xchullit> navíííc
<FrostyX> omlouvam se za reconnecty .. trochu si hraju s gatewayema a momentalne mi dela branu windowsi notebook. trochu to delalo bordel a padalo to, ale uz by to melo byt ok. doufam ze jsem to nejak slusne naklikal (nevim jestli jsem nebyl off, takze kdybych to napsal uz po druhe, tak sry :-D)
<xchullit> a já myslel že instaluješ W8..
<supersasho> FrostyX: v pohode, join/part hide :)
<FrostyX> :-D
<xchullit> taky se budeš smát ,až se všichni rozutečou .
<FrostyX> jasne. smich leci
<xchullit> co ti vylečí
<FrostyX> zatim jsem bohudik zdrav
<xchullit> ja myslím že počitačový smích je škodlivý
<h00ked> !news linux
<h00ked> aaha, uz to jede, ale do query..
<xchullit> prostě startrek ..
<xchullit> chcete muj face book
<FrostyX> chceme
<xchullit> http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100000936945462
<xchullit> :D
<h00ked> tim se lecos vysvetluje
<FrostyX> :-D
<xchullit> to víte lidi , každy by chtěl být slavný
<xchullit> proč by taky někdo měl zajemna nějakém vzhledu , co když jsem podnikatel,co když jen feták ...pořád to virtuální slovo ..co-když
<FrostyX> tak to je zajimavy. ping 8.8.8.8 (dns server googlu) funguje. ping www.google.cz nefunguje. v /etc/resolv.conf mam na nastaveny spravny dns - 8.8.8.8. zajimave :-D
<xchullit> tet sito rosek ,  ale co to řeší ..
<FrostyX> xchullit: to je prave to nejvic fajn. nikoho tu naprosto nezajima jak vypadas, jestli mas uzasnou praci a vydelavas 100k mesicne, nebo cele dny vysedavas na gauci s lahvacem v jedne ruce a klavesnici v druhe, .....
<xchullit> :D  konečně pořádná věta
<FrostyX> pokud neco z toho reknes, vetsina lidi si to rada poslechne, ale nikdo te za nic krome chovani neodsuzuje.
<Aurora> Hangman v1.0 by h00ked
<Aurora> A game has been started by h00ked. Difficulty level of 2.
<Aurora> To guess a letter: ?hangman letter
<Aurora>   To guess puzzle: ?hangman the complete puzzle
<Aurora>  Puzzle:  __________
<Aurora>  Used Letters:  
<h00ked> aaa chyba
<xchullit> autopilot
<xchullit> tak kdo mě dnes vyhrotí
<Aurora> Bah. I'm tired of waiting for someone to guess.
<Aurora> The hangman game has ended.
<Aurora> The Puzzle was: QUOTASTATS
<xchullit> WTF
<xchullit> AURORA IS             ....................BOT
<xchullit> rozkecejte se trošku hoši
<xchullit> jste jak alenka v říši divů
<xchullit> panáky pro všechny !!!
<xchullit> psst, tady je příísnej výzkum linuxu
<xchullit> myslíte že se to vyplatí ?
<xchullit> je tu nekdo
<FrostyX> kluciii, pisete nekdo v perlu ?
<xchullit> WOT
<xchullit> děláš si to ještě teší
<xchullit> FB je v sobotu plnej nasranej lidi ,,udivuje vás to
<h00ked> trosku
<h00ked> ale osobne mam radsi python :D
<xchullit> vlastně to neni nasranost ale spíš dosranost ..jak to tady čtu
<xchullit> lidi by se vraždily
<FrostyX> vzpominam si, ze kdyz v C++ funkce vracela retezec / pole a chtel jsem si vypsat jen treba prvni znak, tak jsem udelal (trosku pseudokod) vypis(vratRetezec()[0]);  jde to udelat podobne i v perlu ?
<FrostyX> nebo nevim jestli to bylo primo C++ - delal jsem to v Qt
<xchullit> tvíítr nená českou podporu
<FrostyX> jinak jestli to je blbej dotaz, tak sry :-D. Vcera v noci jsem zacal psat prvni kod
<xchullit> čoveče ty se uplněj vědátor
<FrostyX> clovece asi nejsem, kdyz se musim ptat na takovou blbost
<xchullit> nj bliží se osmá hodina ,a lidi nevědí co tet ..jestli PC nebo noční život ..
<FrostyX> to jo no, skript mam temer dopsanej, takze taky nevim co budu delat :-D
<xchullit> ja bych řekl že to co před tim
<xchullit> si mladej mazej ven
<FrostyX> tam se nic nedeje
<xchullit> maš nějaké kamarády ?
<FrostyX> ano, ale 50km odtud
<xchullit> aha ty si z vesnice ,chápu
<xchullit> tak to si jako muj bratranek ,ten mi povidal asi bych tu chcíp ...ještě že vymyslely internet
<FrostyX> je to male mesto. o to nejde. travim 5 dni ze sedmi ve skole. to znamena, ze mam vetsinu kamaradu tam. kdyz jsem doma, vyuziju prilezitosti a jdu si zajezdit na kole nebo tak, takze se tu s moc lidma nestykam.
<xchullit> to chápu co mnužeš dělat
<FrostyX> ja si rad odpocinu od lidi ...
<xchullit> co tim myslíš přesně
<FrostyX> kdyz travis pres 15 hodin denne s tema stejnyma lidma 5 dni v kuse, rad si potom trochu odpocines
<FrostyX> takze o vikendu se mi mezi lidi uz moc nechce. teda pokud neni nejaka akce
<xchullit> tobě je 18ct ?
<FrostyX> bude za necelych 14 dni.
<xchullit> to mam oko ..  :)
<xchullit> lidi chtěly internet a komunikaci ,ale postupem času se serou navzajem ,nepříde vám to divný
<xchullit> je tu někdo kdo ten monitor ještě nevykoukal ? ...
<xchullit> :D
<xchullit> takový ticho ..
<xchullit> moc jsem si nepokecal
<ZOMBitch> :)
<FrostyX> ale kdo vylezl ze stinu temnoty a ukazal se :-P
<brk> :o)
 * ZOMBitch je nejvetsi tajnak neasi :P
<h00ked> hele bubak :D
<ZOMBitch> ;)
<ZOMBitch> nemel jsem naladu ani nejak reagovat, kdyz jsem ho tu videl :D
<h00ked> nedivim se :D
<h00ked> bleh, oni na ty betaverzi snad fakt makaji, dvakrat denne cca 200mb aktualizace.. :D
<ZOMBitch> ... super ze ma vojta opa, a vecne tu nebude :P
<h00ked> njn
<h00ked> tak ho sem nazenem a at da ban na IP :D
<ZOMBitch> :P
<h00ked> kruci ono bude deset..
<ZOMBitch> nj
<h00ked> sem dneska jeste nezacal makat.. :D
<ZOMBitch> to uz nema cenu ... :D
<h00ked> asi ne no... :D
<xchullit> tak co hoši
<xchullit> ubuntáčci
<h00ked> nemate nekdo po ruce utp? rad bych si hodil masli....
<xchullit> chápu tě život je oničem ,,jak řekl marx
<xchullit> snad tu sobotu překlepete
<h00ked> <ona> Co děláš?
<h00ked> <já> Stahuju Debian 
<h00ked> <já> Debian lenny....
<h00ked> <Ona> Neznam. Já se na filmy moc nekoukam
<ZOMBitch> :D
<h00ked> konecne dobry kousek :D
<xchullit> hoši rozsápejte mě
<ZOMBitch> ksa
<h00ked> <erno> hm. I've lost a machine.. literally _lost_. it responds to ping, it works completely, I just can't figure out where in my apartment it is.
<h00ked> ZOMBitch: tohle se mi jednou stalo s ntb.. :/
<ZOMBitch> njn
<FrostyX> h00ked: to s tim debianem nema chybu :-D
<h00ked> je to na lamerovi :D
<FrostyX> ale asi ve fronte ne ?
<h00ked> jj
<xchullit> nemusíte mít všechno
<h00ked> hm... bash.org nema rss? o.O
<xchullit> je ještě neco podstatnýho ..co nevim ?
<ZOMBitch> imho toho bude asi fakt desne :P
<xchullit> nebude ,nasad si bačkory a pojd za mnou mam klíč ..
 * ZOMBitch nema cas
<FrostyX> nn. on vse podstatne vi a ve vsem ma jasno :) to co nevi je nepodstatne, ....
<h00ked> v blazinci dovolujou mit u sebe kovovy veci? :D
<xchullit> to co nevim ,ví zase nekdo jiný ,souhlasím
<xchullit> když člověk neví musí se zajimat ,jde jen oto na co se upneš
<xchullit> takže co vas ještě baví krom scriptů
<FrostyX> programovani :-P
<xchullit> pojezdem kamery na muj obličej ....................to by mě asi nedošlo mladej
<ZOMBitch> nic, vsichni zijem uplne nudny a zbytecny zivoty ... vis vsechno, cau
<xchullit> nebut tak horlivý , je to jen volná diskuze ,,jen se ptám
<xchullit> takže když řikáš programování ,co přesně umiš naprogramovat pro učel využití v praxi
<FrostyX> treba ted budu delat hudebni prehravac jako domaci ukol do skoly
<xchullit> no vida ,to rád slyším , o jaký model playeru se jedna
<h00ked> FrostyX: mocp a mas hotovo :D
<FrostyX> h00ked: to bych s nim pekne premrdal, kdybych udelal jen nejake gui pro mocp :-D
<h00ked> no a nebo :D
<ZOMBitch> kde je ve spojeni 'hudebni prehravac' "video"???
<FrostyX> xchullit: jak o jaky model. proste prehravac. podpora rozsirenych zvukovych formatu, playlist, klasicke ovladani ...
<h00ked> btw jestli to mas mit v jave, tak jeste nekde mam ten online stream radia. zmenis par radku a mas hudebni prehravac :D
<FrostyX> puvodne to melo byt v C# ... kdyz jsem se snazil sprovoznit ty knihovny co mi k tomu dal, tak mi malo tekly nervy. nakonec jsme zjistili, ze to jde dvema lidem z deseti. jsem ho nasazel a nakonec to muze byt pro libovolnou platformu a v libovolnem jazyce
<FrostyX> takze to udelam v Qt.
<xchullit> no jestli napišeš player jako je foobar2000 ...tak ti budu ti řikat pane
<FrostyX> budeme mit 14 dni prazdniny, takze tomu ze 2 dny venuju a splacnu to
<FrostyX> bude to spis pripominat audacious
<FrostyX> jeste osekanejsi nez toto http://o106.com/files/audacious.jpg
<h00ked> to je imho dost osekany :D
<ZOMBitch> tjn :D
<FrostyX> no takle to bude vypadat. akorat ta vizualizace co je dole tam nebude. + osekany to menu nahore :-D tak jsem to myslel
<h00ked> jo tak :D
<FrostyX> jinak to bude stejne jako toto :)
<FrostyX> mam urcite zadani ktereho se musim drzet
<xchullit> audacious je tvuj nejlepší player ?
<FrostyX> ani omylem
<FrostyX> mpd + ncmpcpp
<xchullit> to nemá snad ani library
<FrostyX> presne tak si predstavuju dokonaly prehravac :-D
<FrostyX> jo knihovnu ma
<FrostyX> jestli myslis takovou, kde mas seznamy kapel, songu, nejake zanry a tyhle sracky ...
<xchullit> to je pravě to co by mě dost omezilo ,ja mam asi tak 2890CDček tak proto se ptám
<h00ked> mocp rullez
<ZOMBitch> h00ked: prd :)
<xchullit> mě to příde dost málo ja spíš aby to umělo komplexně a nadstandartně
<FrostyX> xchullit: takle vypada ta knihovna http://img821.imageshack.us/f/libraryo.png/
<FrostyX> ale pouzivam to teda fakt zridka
<xchullit> je divět že si vystačíš no ,má to nejaký sinchronizát z DB ?
<xchullit> btw bodom ujde ..na metalu jsem jel 15let ...
<h00ked> FrostyX: muzes mi lupnout zdrojaky? :)
<ZOMBitch> xchullit: http://cs.wikipedia.org/wiki/Synchronizace
<FrostyX> funguje to tak, ze je demon mpd a ten se stara o hudbu, playlisty atd. ten ma teda mimojine databazi hudby no. a pak mas rozhrani, kterym ho ovladas. to je v mem pripade ncmpcpp, ale muzes pouzit i nejaky klikatko
<FrostyX> h00ked: zdrojak ncmpcpp ?
<h00ked> jj
<h00ked> nechce se mi hledat :D
<FrostyX> ted jsem do toho zpetne nahlid a koukam ze ta konfigurace je celkem jednoducha. by me zajimalo co jsem s tim tenkrat delal :-D 
<FrostyX> http://pastebin.com/K3JDJsy4
<h00ked> thx
<FrostyX> nz
<xchullit> bez discogsu ani ránu
<FrostyX> h00ked: snad je to vsechno no :-D pak je tam jeste konfig k mpd, ale tam by ti asi mel staci default
<xchullit> je tu nekdo kdo má další player
<xchullit> nechci řikat že nejak zdtradáš ohledně muziky ,ale je to tvoje volba
<ZOMBitch> co?
<FrostyX> co delam ? stradam ?
<xchullit> určitě nekterý funkce ani neznáš ,ja měl kdysi aimp2 a myslel jsem že mi patří svět ..byl to omyl
<ZOMBitch> ROFL
<FrostyX> vsechny funkce mam pod shift + 1 ;)
<xchullit> je to jistá frustrace pro nekteré behind pluginy
<FrostyX> no, asi si na pozadi pustim nejakej Beckovej film
<ZOMBitch> FrostyX: o cem ze to? ja to asi potrebuju prekladat :D
<FrostyX> "je to jistá frustrace pro nekteré behind pluginy" ?
<ZOMBitch> j
<xchullit> zkritý pluginy ..šmudlo
<FrostyX> popravde to behind bylo asi jediny co jsem pochopil :-D
<xchullit> ale tak dobře namakal sis player ..
<ZOMBitch> xchullit: cestina neni tvuj kamos co? :)
<tigrid> jaj tu mate jeste flamewar ? :-D
<ZOMBitch> ;)
<FrostyX> resime hudebni prehravace a hledame prekladatele
<ZOMBitch> presne :D
<tigrid> :-D
<h00ked> FrostyX: koukam ze to neni moc kamaradske s rychlosti, nebo to je tim debilnim unity? :D
<xchullit> u mě to bylo příhodný ,abych se dopracoval k nejlepšímu playeru musel jsem najit 1 francouze + 1 vietnamce
<FrostyX> h00ked: rychlosti ceho ?
<h00ked> ncmpc++ :D
<FrostyX> ale myslis spousteni, nebo ovladani, nebo neco dalsiho ?
<h00ked> nacitani library :D
<FrostyX> sis ji beztak nevytvoril 
<xchullit> v tvém playeru bych asi nezpracoval ani základ ,jsem přísnej sběratel CD
<FrostyX> narychlovku tohle prolet http://www.root.cz/clanky/mpd-music-player-daemon/
<FrostyX> a kdyz spustis toho nc a zmacknes "u" tak ti to syncne ten adresar s hudbou a DB od mpd .... pak az tam budes mit hudbu
<xchullit> no z toho maš radost ..?
<xchullit> pokut to umi freedb tak možná , ale vzhled ,no nevim co by ti na to řekly americký děti .
<ZOMBitch> na americky deti sere pes, navic tech klientu k mpd je plno
<FrostyX> americky deti mam asi tam co "cool" vzhled a efekty
<h00ked> ty vis ze jsem na smetaka krcmare alergickej co? :D
<ZOMBitch> btw to ze nekdo neumi orehravac ovladat, neni chyba prehravace ;)
<FrostyX> ZOMBitch: +1
<FrostyX> h00ked: to jsem nevedel :-D. co proti nemu mas ?
<xchullit> i já byl najivní ,věřte nebo né ale jediný fb2000 má profi funkce odebrané z miliardových hudebních konzolí
<ZOMBitch> *prehravac ;)
<h00ked> FrostyX: krom toho ze je to kokot a na kazde prednasce na ktere je mele sracky? :D
<FrostyX> ja byl na jeho prednasce co mel na linuxaltu a prisla mi nejlepsi co tam byla
<h00ked> tak to si mel asi kliku ;)
<xchullit> + klasický standart jako bio a nebo dlc lyrics
<FrostyX> h00ked: tam si zrovna asi nebyl co
<h00ked> ne
<h00ked> ale napriklad na virtualizaci...
<xchullit> ukaž jakou
<ZOMBitch> xchullit: nechapes, ze my jsme s playery co pouzivame spokojeni?
<FrostyX> xchullit: na co potrebuju pri prehravani hudby videt texty. kdyz si chces obcas prest text, tak to hodis do googlu
<ZOMBitch> :D
<xchullit> no já mam vše v jednom na jedné kartě + fullscren
<FrostyX> ceho fullscreen ? prehravace ?
<ZOMBitch> juuu to se ale mas
<xchullit> no je to lepší pro přehlednost a nemusiš pořád neco přepínat
<FrostyX> to mas pocitac jen na hudbu a pracujes na druhem, nebo jen sedis a ctes ty titulky ?
<xchullit> tet nechápu
<ZOMBitch> ja porad
<FrostyX> tak snad kdyz mas fullscreen prehravac, tak nevidis a nemuzes ovladat nic jinyho
<ZOMBitch> ...
<xchullit> hochu na světě jsou věci které zas neznáš ty ,jednou možná poznáš
<ZOMBitch> twe to je fakt odpoved k veci
<FrostyX> ano veci neznam hodne, ale o tom co je "fullscreen" mam jasnou predstavu
<tigrid> :-D
<ZOMBitch> FrostyX: +1 :)))))
<h00ked_> :D
<FrostyX> no, skocim ulovit nejake jidlo
<ZOMBitch> FrostyX: +1 :D
<h00ked_> ~/.irssi/config
<h00ked_> se mi nejak nezda... nic tam neni :D
<ZOMBitch> h00ked_: :D
<xchullit> jen je nech v omylech snad jednou pochopí ,,,ale to my už budem u konce i bez nějakého scriptu ..
<ZOMBitch> dalsi excelentni odpoved k veci ...
<xchullit> OK, dejte ptáky do kříže a v blesku mi řeknete co je zakladem kvalitního užití media v mediaplayeru ?
<ZOMBitch> xchullit: pouzij mozek a najdi si to na google :P
<xchullit> zombe ty dneska perlíš ..
<ZOMBitch> xchullit: ty vecne
<tigrid> :-D
<h00ked> ZOMBitch: s nim neumi, nesmis na nej tak technicky a slozity veci hned :D
<FrostyX> uz vim co jsem zapomel, kdyz jsem dosel z kuchyne. talir s jidlem
<tigrid> jeden lepší jak druhy :-D
<ZOMBitch> h00ked: njn, bohuzel jsem myslel, ze napsat slovni spojeni do jednoho radku neni takovej tezkej prob ;)
<xchullit> takže music organizer máme za sebou ,,co tu máme dál
<h00ked> ZOMBitch: a navic.. on napise deset chyb ve slove "patek" takze myslis, ze by nasel neco kloudneho? :D
<ZOMBitch> tvuj ban?
<xchullit> há , můj oblíbený xbmc ,,to nemá konkurenci ,,dotazy ?.
<ZOMBitch> h00ked: tj taky pravda :D
<ZOMBitch> xchullit: jiste, uz pujdes pryc?
<h00ked> problem solved :D
<ZOMBitch> :P
<xchullit> naposílejte nejaký fota svích vytvorů
<FrostyX> no neco bych ti poslal, ale vzhledem k tomu, ze nekteri z nas veceri, tak radsi vytvory posilat nebudem :-D
<ZOMBitch> xchullit: necham si zaramovat msg s banem na tebe :P
<xchullit> zombe máš zacpaný větry
<ZOMBitch> ja ty to muzes vedet
<ZOMBitch> *jak
<xchullit> je ještě nějaký další neočekavaný softík k diskuzi ...?
<xchullit> btw ,jediný co bych bral mluvici pc .
<xchullit> no tak hoši povolte prdele .. dáme si nejakou kůltůru       http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bg92QpjRcJk
<h00ked> jdu si pustit film
<h00ked> uz na toho retarda nemam
<ZOMBitch> :))
<FrostyX> na co jdes koukat ?
<ZOMBitch> h00ked: uz koukam na druhej :))
<FrostyX> na co koukate :-D ja uz tu v zasobe nic nemam
<ZOMBitch> FrostyX: flash of genius
<h00ked> ZOMBitch: sem si pustil revolution OS
<xchullit> uvas to bude spíš vynález zkázy ..
<xchullit> dneska jsem si vás rosekal do salámu ,hoši
<FrostyX> uz sosam revolution os ... sice ta kvalita bude asi hrozna, ale vzhledem k tomu, ze je to dokument, tak to preziju
<ZOMBitch> twe uz mas i halucinace
<h00ked> FrostyX: hlavne se na to nekoukej s titulkama, nejsou zadny poradny :D
<FrostyX> no uvidim co stahnu :-D
<xchullit> hlavně ne na ulož.
<xchullit> hoši sbírate filmy
<xchullit> to byl ale vydatný adventure den ,,
<xchullit> co hoši
<ZOMBitch> e
#ubuntu-cz 2011-04-24
<FrostyX> mno nic, mejte se tu. bye
<ZOMBitch> venku sviti slunicko, tady je klid, co vic si prat :P
<brk> aby nebylo pod mrakem jako tu
<h00ked> tak tak, nadhera :)
<tigrid> u nas taky pod mrakem ...
<xchullit> gugus
<brk> chuj s tim. beztak potrebuji nainstalovat novy comp, tak mne to alespon netahne na zahradu
<xchullit> řikaji tomu novodobý otroci PC
<brk> tak ja bych si vzal notebook a delal to vzdalene :o)
<xchullit> notebook je pro zmlsance
<xchullit> tunim FB
<xchullit> a
<tigrid> radši jdi tunit auto
<xchullit> pousmivám se --
<brk> framebuffer?
<xchullit> co je AUTO
<h00ked> brk: ja se dneska chystam udelat grilovacku na zahrade :)
<tigrid> držím palce ať vyjde počas
<xchullit> hoši vy se mááte :)
<brk> ja uz jsem nejak zlenivel. kdysi jsem furt neco griloval a ted se mi nechce ani ten ohen rozdelat
<brk> mi ke stesti staci, ze si tam raz za cas vyvezu krabicku plzni
<ZOMBitch> :)
<ZOMBitch> se to tu rozkecalo koukam :)
<tigrid> :-D
<tigrid> uplně no :-D
<ZOMBitch> grill by sel, asi nekoho zkusim zlanarit :)
<xchullit> lidi maji radost ze života
<ZOMBitch> tj jasny
<tigrid> grill by nešel třeba robit věci do školy :-D
<xchullit> zlanarit ? tohle slovo ti poradil film felon ..
<xchullit> muj oblíbený .
<tigrid> xhulit pust si film 1984
<tigrid> to se ti bude libit
<ZOMBitch> xchullit: neziju jen filmem a sberem CD jako ty ;)
<xchullit> ja žiju všim co je dostupné pro moje dispozice
<xchullit> co vám zbejvá ,prostě zapni tlačítko START
<xchullit> to 1984 znám ,ale nemám
<xchullit> kdo mi poradi něco netipického z oblasti PC
<xchullit> y
<tigrid> ty jsi netypicky :-D
<xchullit> jo to je klasika ..
<xchullit> poslední dobou se upínám na dokonalou jednoduchost
<xchullit> ovšem nesmí to vypadat jako t602..
<[ZOMB]> hh
<FrostyX> nerikal si, ze ti dokonala jednoduchost nevyhovuje a potrebujes mit preplacane aplikace ?
<[ZOMB]> ja 'vim' jaky textovy editor mam rad ;)
<FrostyX> dobre rano vsem
<[ZOMB]> gm :)
<xchullit> aplikace co jsou pro bleskový výkon a nejrychjejší zpracování
<tigrid> zomb vim ? :-D
<[ZOMB]> tigrid: j vim ;)
<tigrid> ten je fajnej :-D
<[ZOMB]> jn, ale nemam ho porad dost zmaklej :(
<tigrid> to ja taky ne :-D
<tigrid> ale divej žiju :-D
<[ZOMB]> ja taky :P
<xchullit> hoši vy nevíte co je kladivo na fotky ?
<xchullit> TIP dne  :     ant renamer
<brk> [ZOMB]: gedit? ;o)
<[ZOMB]> brk: pouzi vam taky ;)
<[ZOMB]> brk: teda kecam, ten me neuchvatil ... geany ;)
<FrostyX> Ja to s VIMem tak nějak vzdal. používám ho k uprave systemovych konfiguraku a k vetsine konfiguraku meho uzivatele, ale programovat uz v tom nebudu ... geany mi teda prijde mnohem pohodlnesji, at si kdo chce co chce rika
<[ZOMB]> jn :)
<[ZOMB]> FrostyX: dost pohodlnej je seznam funkci :)
<FrostyX> dost pohodlna je jednoducha prace s textem :-D ... copy / paste, oznacovani textu a podobne zakladni veci. imho ma vim uzasne moznosti a vsechno zvlada na 110%, ale uplny zaklad je v nem dosti nepohodlny
<[ZOMB]> :)
<xchullit> hoši co vy neobjevíte ,vy jste uplný kolumbusové
<[ZOMB]> neasi
<FrostyX> flaka se tu nekde h00ked ?
<[ZOMB]> FrostyX: byl tu :)
<FrostyX> jsme neco rozebirali a asi jsme dospeli ke spatnemu zaveru ... 
<xchullit> a někde na konci jsem byl já ,,z větou ..k čemu
<FrostyX> Zombicku, ty se urcite vyznas v sitich ze ?
<FrostyX> xchullit: dost mozna jo
<[ZOMB]> FrostyX: trosek
<FrostyX> znas takovej ten utok, kdy ti borec podstrci mac adresu, jakoze je to mac adresa serveru a ty pak komunikujes s nim misto toho serveru. on potom tvoji komunikaci preposila spravnemu pc a ty ani nepoznas, ze nekdo loguje tvoje pakety .
<[ZOMB]> okrajove
<xchullit> to je utopie ,jdi si radši koupit nanuk ..
<FrostyX> ty si utopie :D
<[ZOMB]> FrostyX: trasuj si ..
<FrostyX> to by se dalo, ale to bych musel rucne hodit traceroute, osobne ho analyzovat a pak bych vedel, jestli me nekdo neodposlouchava. ja mel jiny napad. udelat seznam proverenych MAC adres a v urcitem casovem intervalu porovnavat MAC moji vychozi brany oproti tomu seznamu. co myslis? bude to bezpecne, nebo se s tim da vybehat
<xchullit> potom budeš zajištenej jako pentagon ,to by si chtěl ..
<[ZOMB]> FrostyX: mno to bude teda ale solidne tucnej seznam
<FrostyX> v mem pripade praveze ne. mel bych maximalne 10 adres
<[ZOMB]> FrostyX: te to bude brzdit jak prase to porovnavani a vecne trasovani
<[ZOMB]> hm
<FrostyX> a traceroutit budu az v pripade, ze budu upozornenej tim scriptem ... ja jsem to hodil i do blogu, muzes se na ten script kouknout. jestli mas teda prd na praci. v opacnem pripade bych te nechtel zdrzovat
<xchullit> on to vymyslí za tebe nekdo jiný ..vodfrkni si
<[ZOMB]> FrostyX: mozna pozdeji no :))) neco si dopisuju s sshfs :D
<FrostyX> jasne
<h00ked> FrostyX: jj flaka
<FrostyX> my jsme se zhodli, ze to overovani co jsem ted popsal zombovi bude bezpecne ze ?
<[ZOMB]> no nevim :)
<[ZOMB]> ti nekdo nafixluje celou trasu a si na zacatku :)
<FrostyX> [ZOMB]: ale prece. pokud budu komunikovat pres utocnikuv pc, bude mit neznamou MAC. pokud bude mit neznamou MAC, script me upozorni. Pokud si MAC zmeni na stejnou jako ma server, nebude mu to fungovat. Mohl by si zmenit na nejakou z toho meho seznamu a byl bych nahranej, ale on prece o zadnem seznamu nevi.
<xchullit> dneska mi stačí chrome ,Fb2000 a drink z brčkem ..
<[ZOMB]> FrostyX: tak asi jo :)
<FrostyX> ne, ja ti nechcu nic tvrdit :-D ti rikam moji nepodlozenou uvahu nad tim problemem :-D 
<[ZOMB]> :)
<FrostyX> jestli se ti neco co jsem rikal nezda, nebo jsem na neco zapomel tak jenom do me :-D
<xchullit> nepřepínej se ,už je to na SF
<FrostyX> co je SF
<xchullit> sourcefordge
<[ZOMB]> sry moc nad tim nepremyslim, mam plnou hlavu jinyho probu s podminkou a ctenim /etc/mtab :)
<xchullit> smetiště nejlepších
<FrostyX> jasne, necham te na pokoji. sam vim, jak debilne se resi vic problemu soucasne
<xchullit> už tet se tí kouří z hlavičky
<FrostyX> ted ne. ted vicemene hraju
<xchullit> která hra tě dělá štastným
<FrostyX> zadna, ale ted se flakam u Call of dutty 4
 * FrostyX jde umyt schody :/
<h00ked> si je zase poblil? :D
<[ZOMB]> :D
<xchullit> hnoj
<xchullit> pošlete na mě toho bota ,,,at mě zahrotí
<FrostyX> h00ked: dobre ty :-D
<h00ked> trefil sem se jo? :D
<FrostyX> to ne, ale rozesmal si me :-D
<xchullit> chlast je nepopulární ,dej si mlíko
<brk> http://kecy.roumen.cz/roumingShow.php?file=Milovane_bociany.jpg 'Tak uz konecne vim co to znamená "vykouřit ptáka"'
<xchullit> :D
<xchullit> chuták
<xchullit> d
<xchullit> integrovaný titulky ve filmu to je demence ..
<h00ked> hm...
<h00ked> mame tu jednoho mrtveho milionare a jednu mrtvou opici... zajimava vypoved u policie :D
<xchullit> uznáváte facebbok,hoši
<xchullit> book
<brk> uznavam plzensky prazdroj .o)
<xchullit> taky je nejlepší ,nic jinýho už neni pivem
<freax> vubeeec
<freax>  
<brk> wozer se
<xchullit> ne to bych nedal . kocovina a bolesti ani omylem .
<xchullit> ja jsem spíš cybernaut než alkoholik
<brk> a na to se napYjem!
<xchullit> hoši ,máte radši lidi nebo stroje ?
<cortex_sk> xchullit: ty si naozaj zvlastny tvor
<xchullit> čim jsem si to tak zasloužil ?..
<cortex_sk> to si nezasluzis, tym proste si
<cortex_sk> :D
<brk> :o)
<brk> a na to se napYjem!
<xchullit> slabomyslná odpověd
<cortex_sk> brk: na zdravie!
<xchullit> nemáte jarní prazdniny , ? mazejte na průvan
<cortex_sk> kiezby som mohol mat prazdniny :D
<[ZOMB]> +1
<cortex_sk> podelim sa s vami o krasny song http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9rjmb1hr1tk
<xchullit> sleduj jak ti ten song přechčiju
<cortex_sk> s tebou som sa nedelil
<xchullit> jen to pusa plná hlíny
<brk> je ponekud ospale, kdyz je tak pod mrakem
<h00ked> http://kecy.roumen.cz/roumingShow.php?file=Angelina.JPG :D
<xchullit> unas svíti 3 slunce navic
<h00ked> u vas ptacsi sviti a slunce stebeta co? :D
<xchullit> tahle se vydělavaji penize ,160 mlionů  ,,,je mi trapně žit dál ...
<brk> h00ked: kdyz uz uryvky z novin, tak nejake lepsi :o) treba http://www.roumenovomaso.cz/masoShow.php?file=sokovany_duchodce.jpg
<h00ked> to je stary jak moje koule :D
<h00ked> a ze uz maji za sebou dve desetileti :D
<cortex_sk> nechce sa mi to citat ale zaujimalo by am ako sa na posed dostane 84rocny dochodca
<brk> h00ked: az tak dlouho jezdis na motorce? :o)
<h00ked> nejezdim :D
<h00ked> nechavam se vozit :D
<brk> cortex_sk: s obtizemi, vsak to tam pise :o)
<cortex_sk> "nechce sa mi to citat" :D
<cortex_sk> to ma 15minut cestu hore a 10sekund dole 
<cortex_sk> fakt uz nemaju co robit dochodcovia?
<cortex_sk> nic proti ale ..
<cortex_sk> D: zacal som to citat
<cortex_sk> haaa
<cortex_sk> petice mladiku .. pane boze 
<cortex_sk> sodoma gomora cecilko
<xchullit> aˇt
<xchullit> znáte psa co umí kouřit
<xchullit> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b6ae5vNcuiM
<Aurora> Breaking news from Canonical | !
<Aurora> (1) Launchpad Blog: Ajax comes to Blueprint
<xchullit> na to cenu vykrádat cizi lidi lidem ..
<xchullit> až se domrdám z FB došlehnu Blog...
<xchullit> Yeeaah ....
<xchullit> zase se blokly
<brk> hraj si radeji s pindourem. 
<xchullit> brk..o
<[ZOMB]> E
<[ZOMB]> E
<xchullit> moji přátele co mluví jako klávesnice a vypadaji jako monitor ,a jejich hlavní koničky jsou odpojit /připojit
<[ZOMB]> xchullit: bud pis s diakritikou porad nebo vubec, ale pul na pul je dost divne nemyslis?
<xchullit> jo jak to řikala ta buchta ..nezahazuj se cizostí
<xchullit> C   I   Z   O   S   T
<xchullit> :D
<[ZOMB]> xchullit: SPATNEJ CHAN, BLAZINEC JE VEDLE ;)
<xchullit> takže jdu na film z flaškou koruní ...
<[ZOMB]> se mas :)))
<flack-Z> [ZOMB], tak som to skusil #blazinec ale som tam sam :D
<cortex_sk> flack-Z: mozno je v #blazinecz
<flack-Z> cortex_sk, tak nevim aj tam som sam :D
<[ZOMB]> flack-Z: :D
<flack-Z> any idea?
<flack-Z> cortex_sk, vdaka za navstevu
<cortex_sk> potom ostava len jedina moznost ze je v prahe 13 (alebo kde ot vlastne je)nejaky blazinec ;D
<flack-Z> hmm mozno #praha13_blazinec
<flack-Z> kua aj tam je mrtvo. Asi maju vsetci svatek tak su vonku
<xchullit> back..
<xchullit> tak co hoši ..
<xchullit> všichni se nemaj
<xchullit> snaživý lidi na fb --  0  --
<xchullit> VYLEZ
<xchullit> přišel jsem o něco :...
<xchullit> je tu někdo
<brk> beerboocha
<xchullit> jak typické ,
<brk> a na to se napYjem!
<xchullit> 2x si poskoč a pak koukej na strop ..
<brk> wozer se!
<xchullit> :D
<xchullit> automatový humor :D
<h00ked> omg to hovado tu je zase...
<xchullit> nedělní stres
<xchullit> tady maš prášek ..na
<xchullit> tet jsou všichni jak na jehlách ,jako supy
<xchullit> hoši tak vám dojela neděle
<xchullit> jste tam nebo si tláskáte ptáky ?..
<flack-Z> xchullit, chlape si ty vobec normalny ?:D
<xchullit> áá nový user
<flack-Z> sudo apt-get remove xchullit 
<flack-Z> ahh spatna konzola
<xchullit> spíš removal živích mozků ..
<xchullit> z vysílačkou v ruce ..mam ho
<flack-Z> xchullit, sis fetnul ?
<flack-Z> :D
<xchullit> pořád si stěžuji ,ale huby maji jak rejžáky...nechápu
<flack-Z> mi pripada ze si vystacis aj sam ...
<xchullit> stahuju film takže ,to je ventil ..
<xchullit> 52%
<xchullit> kolik ti je maličký ?
 * flack-Z Give me OP
<h00ked> flack-Z: je to dobra veta do recenze? 
<h00ked> Jak fungují aplikace dostupné ke stažení se mi nepovedlo přijít, ale vše naznačuje ve prospěch náhodného algoritmu.
<h00ked> :D:D
<flack-Z> h00ked, ja myslim ze na recenziu je to fajn
<h00ked> jenze ono to tak fakt nejspis funguje... :D
<xchullit> dneska si z mobilem hraji už jen američané ..
<flack-Z> citatel dostane pocit ze to stoji za hovno
<xchullit> ta doba leštit pořád čudliky je pryč ..RIP
<flack-Z> xchullit, teba je tu myslim skoda,, zostanes nedoceneny
<xchullit> to mě netrápí hochu ,stejně jsme na planetě zemi jen v pronájmu ..
<flack-Z> ale si celkom funny tak mozno na #fishtank
<xchullit> co si tim Xel povedat?.
<h00ked> omg ja sem kokot
<h00ked> misto </b> pisu <b />
<xchullit> aby zvás jednou z tech scriptů nebyly mongolové
<h00ked> http://www.lamer.cz/quote/59305 :D
<h00ked> nechcete mi nekdo napsat administraci k image uplaoderu? :D
<xchullit> negative ..
<h00ked> tebe sem se fakt neptal
<xchullit> internetová agrese znám ji zher
<h00ked> ne, alergie na kokoty
<cortex_sk> h00ked: ale mal by si pripadnym zaujemcom napisat v com
<xchullit> že pohoniš kokota ?  ok..
<h00ked> cortex_sk: asi klasicky v php nic sloziteho :)
<cortex_sk> tak sa hlaste dobrovolnici :D
<cortex_sk> s kopou volneho casu
<h00ked> no prave :D
<xchullit> spíš mrhaní časem
<h00ked> tak to je prace na 4-5 hodin max, ale ja na to hledam cas uz asi pul roku...
<cortex_sk> xchullit: nemas predstavu
<cortex_sk> btw ked sme pri php
<cortex_sk> fuelphp je nenormalne krasne
<xchullit> vy jste snílci ,,neoceni vas ani vzdušný bůh ..
<h00ked> twl fakt, asi az zase budu mluvit s vojtou tak mu reknu at mu da ban na IP
<h00ked> jo?
<cortex_sk> :D
<h00ked> v cem to vidis? :D
<xchullit> no co se dá dělat ..
<xchullit> spon jsem vás zlomil
<h00ked> ja se v tom kdysi stoural, ale nejak sem tomu neprisel na chut prave..
<cortex_sk> xchullit: o kolkej mate vecierku v tej institucii?
<xchullit> škoda že neexistuje internetová policie ,to by bylo žalovníčku ..
<h00ked> cortex_sk: on je v domacim leceni, ho nikde totiz nechteji :D
<h00ked> internetova policie funguje a uz pomerne dlouho, jenom blbecci o tom nemaji ani paru :)
<xchullit> myslím že hooked má stav stresu ,vyhonte mu nekdo vocas ..at je klid
<xchullit> cortex vem si ho na starost
<cortex_sk> xchullit: musis byt na seba neuveritelne hrdy ze?
<xchullit> ááá dojel mi film ..jdu na to
<cortex_sk> have fun 
<cortex_sk> alebo skor enjoy?
<xchullit> pak vám řeknu něco u depresomani a jeji lečbě ,hoši
<cortex_sk> budeme radi
<cortex_sk> ale ak len kecas 
<xchullit> tet né ještě jeden film
<xchullit> a pak Až
<xchullit> cortex taky si tak neklidný
<cortex_sk> prave naopak
<xchullit> tobě bude asi 18 že
<cortex_sk> velmi davno 
<xchullit> kolik
<xchullit> přesně
<cortex_sk> to je tajne http://goo.gl/ky4Je
<xchullit> špatný přístup
<h00ked> :D
<xchullit> nevzpominám že bych ti řekl ,směj se..
<cortex_sk> :B
<h00ked> :D:D
<xchullit> salátuju je ,tradičně gol pro mě
<cortex_sk> vlastenec sa tomu hovori
<cortex_sk> bohuzial par vyrazom teda nerozumiem
<xchullit> polechtěj žárovku
<cortex_sk> mozog zeleny
<xchullit> tak to si jako z filmu mars attack
<cortex_sk> jirka?
<cortex_sk> :D
<xchullit> WHO
<cortex_sk> dr.who
<cortex_sk> mmm gopher mambo
<xchullit> už vás nebudu trápit ,hoši
<cortex_sk> strach?
<xchullit> každy má strach ,z toho co bude a jak dožije ..
<cortex_sk> to nemusi byt tak celkom pravda
<xchullit> pravda je to co tě bude bolet v hlavě
<h00ked> cortex_sk: dobrou
<xchullit> člověk nemá rád pravdu ,ja ji servíruji přímo na tácu
<cortex_sk> ...
<xchullit> z vysílačkou v ruce ...mám ho
<cortex_sk> xchullit: aky film si to pozeral?
<cortex_sk> rozmyslam nad niecim co by som si mohol pozriet
<xchullit> hobo witch a shotgun
<xchullit> _O
<xchullit> čo by si XXEL za film ?..
<cortex_sk> nah tak toto sa mi teda nepaci
<xchullit> tak to maš smůlu ,je to jediný film na internetu ..
<xchullit> lidi jsou nevrlý ,viš proč
<FrostyX> zeby proto, ze na internetu dosly filmy ?
<xchullit> :D
<cortex_sk> a potom musia pozerat len braky ako avp
<xchullit> proč zrovna avp
<cortex_sk> len ma tak napadlo 
<cortex_sk> hrozne to bolo
<cortex_sk> skoro tak hrozne ako "votrelec"
<xchullit> predators byl horší
<xchullit> ok uchu dám ti rádu
<xchullit> http://movie-library.cz/
<cortex_sk> a co tam ako?
<xchullit> čo by si pořád Xel...kuk
<xchullit> lidi trápý něco jiného ..
<xchullit> over.
#ubuntu-cz 2012-04-18
<Chinese_soup> nejak mrtvo tu zas dlouho :-)
<Chinese_soup> kam mam pak psat solved; next? :)
<FrostyX> Chinese_soup: ted se 3 lidi pripojili ... solved; next
<Chinese_soup> :D
#ubuntu-cz 2012-04-20
<jdrab> ah boze ako ja neznasam "enterprise" distribucie a ich zastarale balicky
<jdrab> prasivy centos
#ubuntu-cz 2012-04-22
<azuro> ahoj 
<Chinese_soup> ahoj
<azuro> ahoj 
<azuro> nemam zadnou otazku zatim :-) jen premejslim otom ze si nainstaluji  ubuntu  :-) tak si pripravuji irc  hh 
<Chinese_soup> :-)
<azuro> jaka  je  podpora   dobra  ja sem na starsi verzi ubuntu mel problem s monitorem a  full hd  rozlisenim  myslim 9.04 nebo tak neak
<azuro> a zvuk z monitoru  me nesel ale to nebylo podstatne  
<dmk> ahoj, pouzivam ubuntu od verze 10.10 a jediny podobny problem jsem mel se starsi tiskarnou
<dmk> jinak vsechno bylo dobry na vsech pocitacich
<azuro> super dobre slyset  jak je na tom s fotkama  a  upravou  ?
<dmk> gimp v podstate ma vsecko, nic mi nechybi)
<dmk> na mensi upravy jako otaceni nebo orez bude stacit i shotwell
<azuro> no  ja  spis budu potrebovat   pokrocilejsi upravy fotek n eakej program tam bude  ?
<dmk> tak gimp, viz oficialni stranky
<dmk> kdyz jde o rastrovu grafiku, fotky tak je to pravdepodobne bezkonkurencni softwar
<Chinese_soup> stale je tu photoshop ve wine :-P
<Chinese_soup> just saying
<FrostyX> No, skoro bezkonkurencni. Jen jsem nasranej vzdycky, kdyz ho spustim. Nastesti nejsem grafik a fakt ho vyuzivam akorat tak k orezu obrazku, nebo nakresleni par kolecek a ctverecku :-D
<dmk> =))
<FrostyX> Ale myslim si, ze je to jen o zvyku
<dmk> u nejake profesionalni cinnosti jeste zustava moznost  proprietarnich starsich verzi corel photo-paint
<dmk> a jeste neco podobneho by urcite melo existovat
<azuro> super
<azuro>   super
<azuro>   dik za rady 
<FrostyX> Nic nebrani nainstalovat gimpa na winech, chvili s nim pracovat a uvidis sam, jestli muzes na linux, nebo ne :)
<FrostyX> pripadne vyzkouset ostatni programy, co jedou jak pod winem, tak pod linuxem
<dmk> nebo se pohrat s ubuntu live cd
<azuro> jj
<azuro>  to je pravda
<azuro> ja  uz ho mel nainstalovane   ale  pokazde sem se  na  necem zasek a vratil k win 
<azuro> a  je  pravda ze  jensem zadnej specialista   na  terminal :-)
<FrostyX> nemusis byt
<azuro> no snad mas  pravdu 
<dmk> terminal bys asi potreboval zpocatku jen v pripade, ze by slo o nejakou chybu
<Chinese_soup> ja se divim, ze ubuntu furt ten shell ma :D
<Chinese_soup> no nic, just trolling
<dmk> hah
<FrostyX> Jj, presne. Ze pro beznou praci potrebujes terminal je nejvetsi mytus. Potrebujes ho maximalne tak, kdyz se neco posere a z nejakeho duvodu ti proste nenaskoci graficke prostredi
<FrostyX> :-D :_D
<azuro> jj ja rikam mel sem ho uz nainstalovane  a super ale  porad me to hazelo chyby a tak  porad neco s grafikou a tak zvuk me  nesel no  asi  na zacatecnika toho bolo dost
 * FrostyX taky jen strasi. Nestava se zas tak casto, aby ti vubec nenabehlo prostredi
<dmk> tak zkus, hodne se od 9.04 zmenilo
<Chinese_soup> jo
<Chinese_soup> treba radeon driver uz neni takovy shit jako driv
<azuro> jj  mam  cd 10.10 myslim a jeste  sem ho ani nezap jen sem chtel podporit ubuntu tak se  ho koupil  :-)
<dmk> hm... a proc zrovna 10.10?
<azuro> nvm sem ho videl v obchode  a  stim jak sem ho  neak chtel pouzivat a  podporit je tak sem ho koupi uz ho mam asi rok 
<dmk> kdyz je to ten stejny pocitac, u ktereho byl problem s podporou v devitce, tak radej bych zkusil 11.10
<azuro> jj stejnej
<FrostyX> Taky bych doporucil bud LTS (jakoze jestli je to furt 10.04 tak ne) a nebo ten nejnovejsi
<azuro> jj koukam na  web ze  je tam 11.10
<dmk> nebo par dni jeste vyckej az budeme mit novy lts
* Chinese_soup changed the topic of #ubuntu-cz to: aptitude dist-upgrade | Kanal moralni podpory pro Ubuntu (doporuceno kodovani UTF-8). Nez se zeptate, zkuste http://wiki.ubuntu.cz/Pomoc/. Neptejte se, jestli se muzete zeptat, ptejte se rovnou, popiste problem a vyckejte odpovedi (muze to trvat i pomerne dlouho). Delsi texty vkladejte na http://pastebin.com/ | Log: http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/
<dmk> coz v nejake mire zarucuje, ze bude vice propracovany, nez prubezne verze
<azuro> a je lepsi  pro zacatecnika  32 nebo 64  jen abych vyuzil pc 
<Chinese_soup> nejde o skills
<Chinese_soup> ale o procesor
<dmk> co mas za procesor?
<Chinese_soup> azuro: mas 64bitovy procesor?
<azuro> jj i7-930
<Chinese_soup> :D
<Chinese_soup> a na to bys chtel rvat 32bit?
<Chinese_soup> najs
<azuro> no nechtel
<FrostyX> A taky o ramky. Co jsem slysel, tak 64bit systemy jich papaj vic. Ale nerozumim tomu
<Chinese_soup> azuro: tak proc pises 15:38:22 <azuro> a je lepsi  pro zacatecnika  32 nebo 64  jen abych vyuzil pc 
<azuro> ale  v ubuntu sem si myslel ze  nebude  takova  podora jak na  32 bit
<FrostyX> Takze pokud o tom nekdo vite vice ...
<Chinese_soup> FrostyX: 32bit ti zase papa jen okolo 3GB+
<Chinese_soup> depends, no
<Chinese_soup> nekomu treba 3.8 GB, nekomu jen 3.1 GB
<Chinese_soup> ale co ja vim, ja mam sice 64bit procesor, ale mam 32bit system :)
<Chinese_soup> 2GB RAM, takze who cares, vetsi rozsah int nepotrebuju :D
<FrostyX> Ja mam treba jen 2G ram, takze dat tam 64bit a mit vetsi spotrebu ram, by mohlo byt kriticke ... :-D
<azuro> no ja chci 64 ale  bojim se  za  na  nej nebude  podpora co se tyce  ovladacu a taj 
<FrostyX> ale nevim jaky je tam rozdil a jestli je. Jen jsem to slysel
<dmk> od zacatku vyuzivam 64
<azuro> K
<dmk> a problem jsem mel asi dvakrat
<dmk> co si pamatuju, tak neco neslo s adobe air
<dmk> ale to je jina vec
<Chinese_soup> FrostyX: vsak, jak rikam :)
<Chinese_soup> FrostyX: mam to same :)
<FrostyX> azuro: v dnesni dobe by pry mela byt podpora 64bit uz hodne velka a s aplikacema by nemel byt problem. 
<Chinese_soup> adobe air je afaik uz uplne mrtve
<FrostyX> Takze jestli jde jen o podporu, tak bych se toho nebal
<dmk> adobe posledni dobou nema linux v oblibe(
<Chinese_soup> no a? kdyz mu nepojede 64bitova aplikace, tak pouzije 32bit verzi :)
<Chinese_soup> dmk: posledni dobou?!
<Chinese_soup> POSLEDNI DOBOU?!!
<dmk> zvlast)
<FrostyX> :-D
<Chinese_soup> uaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<Chinese_soup> :D
<Chinese_soup> zvlast posledno dobou?! uaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<dmk> myslim ukonceni podpory flashu a airu
<dmk> to se zas nestalo tak davno, co
<FrostyX> Je to skoda. Byt linux verze photoshopu, preslo by hodne lidi. Ale zbytek at si adobe treba strci nekam :-D
<Chinese_soup> ona nejaka podpora byla? :D
<dmk> byla no)
<Chinese_soup> to jsou mi novinky 
<Chinese_soup> ;-)
<dmk> vcera jsem potreboval air
<Chinese_soup> related: http://xkcd.com/619/
<dmk> tak posledni verzi co jsem nasel pro linux byla 2.6
<azuro> no   prave ze by mela bejt velka  ale  jak se  nekde  zaseknu zase  a  jebude se  stim nic moc delat tak to bude na preinstal :-)
<Chinese_soup> co velka?
<Chinese_soup> o cem se to bavime?
<dmk> preinstal v linuxu moc nepomaha
<azuro> no velka  podpora pro 64 bit
<dmk> a mimochodem, nema nekdo cirou nahodou nejakou zkusenost s konfigurovanim apache wsgi_mod pro django projekt?
<azuro> pockej za  par let  pomuzu :P
<azuro> hh
<azuro> a neco malo  z her  da se  na  tom rozjet  ? ne ze bych byl neakej paran ale rad si zahraju Counter-strike a   Leauge of legends
<azuro> asi prez wine ze
<FrostyX> http://wiki.ubuntu.cz/Counter-Strike%201.6
<FrostyX> a http://forum.ubuntu.cz/index.php?topic=53671.0  ... urcite se neco dozvis
<dmk> http://appdb.winehq.org/ - seznam aplikaci, ktere jde spustit pres wine
<Chinese_soup> haha, Návod předpokládá, že máte Counter-Strike 1.6 a patch verze 21-26, jiné verze způsobují problémy. 
<Chinese_soup> jak je to stary? :)
<FrostyX> Nemam paru :-D
<FrostyX> Necetl jsem to
<azuro> hh  todle je spatna  odpoved toja nechci Nevím. Já se proste( rozhodl že pr(einstaluju poc(ítac( a nainstaluju dualboot win 7 + ubuntu 10.10 hh
<FrostyX> Ja jsem se s lolkem taky chvili na linuxu dohadoval a nakonec jsem se na to vyprd. Neslo mi o to si to zahrat, ale jen to rozchodit :-D
<Chinese_soup> prvni revize 2007-11-17 16:24:07
<Chinese_soup> od te doby imho nikdo ten patch needitoval :)
<azuro> stejnak podle me lidi co frci na ubuntu nebo celkove linuxu  sou machri hh 
<FrostyX> To je celkem jedno. Jestli to na wiki neni funkcni, tak google prozradi urcite neco jineho. CSko na linuxu 100% jede
<azuro>   takze  mysliz ze   nepude  rozjet  LOL?
<FrostyX> to jsem nerek
<azuro> http://appdb.winehq.org/votestats.php
<azuro>  je v top 25
<FrostyX> Jen rikam, ze jsem si s tim hodinku pokus->omyl hral a nespustil jsem to. Tak jsem se na to vyprd. Ale ja tu hru nehraju, takze jsem nemel motivaci se v tom vic hrabat
<azuro> j
<FrostyX> Dost mozna najdes funkcni navod a na dva prikazy to spustis ...
<azuro> ja sem totiz premejslel o tom ze  prodam tento PC a koupim Mac nebo na toto hodim  ububtu ale  nevim co je lepsi 
<dmk> tak to vzdycky zalezi na pozadavcich
<azuro> hh tejpek ma reseni  Save yourself the headache and play it on Windows. It's the main reason I still have a Windows partition.
<azuro> hh 
<FrostyX> na druhou stranu http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=19141
<FrostyX> Rating: gold
<azuro> all works on opensuse
<dmk> udelej si live flash s 11.10 64x a zkus to vsechno i hry. pak budes mit konkretni otazky a lepsi predstavu
<FrostyX> +1
<azuro> jj ale  podle tech navodu to bude  masaker pro zacatecnika
<dmk> nema to velkou cenu probirat to cely teoreticky, zcasti to zalezi i na tom, jak bude reagovat treba hardwar
<azuro> uz stahuji 11.10 64 bit tak uvidime  
<dmk> navody jsou ale naprosto podrobni proto desi
<dmk> kdyby byly mensi, zacatecnici by to prave nezvladali, ale na pohled by to nebyla takova hruza)
<azuro> asi to tak pude 
<azuro> no hlavne to bude masaker pac ja a navody uff  
<FrostyX> Nic jineho ti nezbyva :-D. Tezko najdes cloveka, ktery hraje tu stejnou hru, na tom stejnem hw a verzi te same distribuce ... napriklad
<azuro> k neuvereni ze :-) 
<azuro> jasnacka chapu 
<azuro> no  bude aspon sranda 
<FrostyX> jj :)
<Chinese_soup> jooooo
<Chinese_soup> bude soooooolved
<Chinese_soup> a neeeext
<Chinese_soup> a stredniiiik
<FrostyX> Chinese_soup: tesis se, co :-D
<azuro>  hh 
<azuro> no ja jako autoelektrikar a prechod na  ubundu  wow h h
<Chinese_soup> tak to nainstaluj do auta
<Chinese_soup> ale nevim, drivery na motory furt jeste nejsou to prave orechove na linuxu
<azuro> hh 
<azuro>   myslis ze nesezenu  na nic na  16 ventil 
<azuro> ?
<FrostyX> Jasne reseni je LFS a napsat si vlastni drivery :-D
<Chinese_soup> FrostyX: samozřejmě
<Chinese_soup> posilíš tim navíc komunitu!
<Chinese_soup> a všichni tě budou milovat
<Chinese_soup> <3333
<azuro> kazdopadne me tubudete mit asi kazdej den tak hodne stesti hosi hh
<dmk> se mej
<FrostyX> azuro: tobe hodne stesti. Rek bych, ze bude potreba
<azuro> hh 
<azuro>   no dik 
<azuro>  uz to mam vypalene  
<dmk> do toho
<azuro> da se pripojit sem na   irc vtom live  cd?
<FrostyX> Prinejhorsim si tam doinstalujes klienta ... ale existuji i klienti ve webovem prohlizeci
<FrostyX> takze ti tam urcite pujde
<dmk> jinak "centrum softwaru pro ubuntu" -> xchat
<azuro> ok
<azuro> rr
<ubuntu> no co si budem povidat 
<ubuntu> vypada to peknne 
<ubuntu> pekne  
<ubuntu>  musel sem si instalovat xchat ale super 
<ubuntu> zatim teda jen live  cs
<ubuntu> cd
<ubuntu> a co sem mel spatnou zkusenost  stim ze  live cd fungovalo suprove i zvuk ale  po instalaci spousta  uplne  jinak 
<azuro> hups
<azuro> kdyz to nainstaluji vedle win da se to pak neak odstranit nebo  musim pac celej disk preinstalovat  i s win ?
<azuro> ahoj mam mensi problem 
<azuro> kdyz skusim dat instalovat ubuntu 11
<azuro> 11.
<azuro> 11.10  
<azuro> tak me to nepusti prez tu  tabulku jak tam je  to misto na hdd a pripojeni k siti mam tam x x pritom mamm 800 gb volneho na  disku 
<azuro> vim ze  sem asi jendou ten problem mel a musel sem prepojit  hdd na  jinej  sata port na desce   je tam myslim 3gb  nebo 6gb  v jednom znich to nejde  
<azuro> a tak nevim jak to udelat aby jej videlo instalacni cd bez prehazovani hdd na  desce
<azuro> ahoj 
<Chinese_soup> zdar
<azuro> cece
<azuro> takovej mensi problem 
<azuro> jen tak sem skusil instalovat  jen a  vis jak sou ty nove  instalace ze musis mit volne  misto na  disku a pripojen k netu inak te  to nepusti tak  me to nenajde  hdd nebo pise ze nemam misto 
<azuro> a  mam 800 GB volneho
<azuro> no je  mozne ze to je to same jako u toho stareho ubuntu kde sem musel prepojit  hdd do jineho  sata portu na  desce  a slapalo to 
<azuro> ale ci se to neda udelat bez  prepojeni 
#ubuntu-cz 2013-04-16
<firelmnt_> můžu se na něco zeptat?
<firelmnt_> mám jeden problém s oficiálním ubuntu (12.10)
<firelmnt_> když nastartuju komp, tak se mi Ubuntu začne bootovat, ale nenačte se... když ho ale spustím přes recovery mode (aniž bych využil nějaké opravy), tak se načte... wtf?
<firelmnt_> tenhle problém řeším už asi týden a opravdu to není příjemné vzhledem k práci, mohl by mi prosím někdo poradit, jak dál postupovat?
#ubuntu-cz 2014-04-16
<whoalin> nazdar
<mirda> ahoj
<whoalin> resim problem s integrovanou GPU GMA 3650 v intel D2700
<whoalin> vicemene jsem system nainstaloval cez text mode v alternate
<whoalin> pac se jedna o stale stejny problem - vzdy dostanu out of range msg na monitoru
<whoalin> grub je OK
<whoalin> jedna se tedy o ubuntu 12.04 v 32 bit verzi :-)
<whoalin> lamu si nad tim hlavu uz par dni a stale jsem to nevyresil
<whoalin> nemate s tim zkusenosti? :-)
<whoalin> join ubuntu
<whoalin> jaj
<mirda> co to mas za monitor? muzes nejak zjistit co ti to posila do monitoru za obraz? (rozliseni a obnovovaci frekvenci)
<mirda> textovy rezim instalatoru je v pohode
<whoalin> jasne
<mirda> a live cd ti to taky dela?
<whoalin> ano
<whoalin> proste to nikdy nenacte Xko
<mirda> co to mas za monitor? muzes nejak zjistit co ti to posila do monitoru za obraz? (rozliseni a obnovovaci frekvenci)
<whoalin> snazil jsem se, ale nemam jak to zjistit
<whoalin> klasika 60Hz 1920x1080
<whoalin> on cely system bude v pohode, jen tohle me trapi
<whoalin> chtelo by to nekde nastavit frekvenci a rozliseni
<mirda> jak vis ze to nenacte x? ten by mel nastartovat i kdyz by eventuelne cpal do monitoru nevhodnej obraz
<whoalin> jj tak jsem to myslel
<whoalin> ono to bezi vsechno, ale posila blbej signal
<mirda> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution#Resetting_an_out-of-range_resolution
<mirda> co tohle?
<mirda> a zkousel jsi i jine vydani ubuntu?
<mirda> nebo mas nejaky duvod zustat na 12.04?
<whoalin> jasne, ale jak se dostanem do nejakeho takoveho rezimu, kde budu mit pristupny terminal
<whoalin> zkousel jsem recovery atd, ale vzdy to posle blby signal
<whoalin> mam duvod zustat na 12.04 kvuli driverum
<whoalin> ktere tam jsou osvedcene
<whoalin> jinak vim, ze starsi verze fungovali, akorat nebyla podpora driveru
<mirda> tak intel poskytuje svobodne drivery takze zde by melo platit ze cim novejsi verze tim lepe (nelze ale vyloucit ze bys narazil na nejakou chybu co by delala problem u tebe)
<whoalin> no ja mam pocit, ze intel se na tento procak uz vyprd
<whoalin> a nikde oficialni driver neni
<whoalin> jen na windows 7 32 bit
<mirda> ty drivery jsou v repozitari, neco jako xorg-video-intel nebo tak nejak
<mirda> a tam vychazi ty aktualizace
<mirda> mam za to ze nejen intel vyviji ty drivery kdyz jsou svobodne
<mirda> zkus nabootovat ten alternate instalator a v nem by mel byt zachranny rezim
<mirda> ten ti urcite pojede
<whoalin> prave som koukal na toto http://daily.siebler.eu/2012/06/ubuntu-12-04-driver-for-intel-cedarview-atom-n2000-und-d2000-serie/
<whoalin> jasne zkusim :-)
<mirda> a proste zkusit apt-get update a upgrade a mrknout se jestli v nejakejch konfigurakach nemas nevhodne hodnoty
<whoalin> ale mam pocit, ze sem ho tam hledal a nenasel
<whoalin> pod cim by to tam melo byt? Rescue a broken system mi spusti instalaci
<whoalin> nic jineho tam nevidim, asi jsem slepy :-)
<mirda> rescue ti spusti instalaci? to nee, na instalaci tam mas ten prvni radek
<mirda> ten rescue by se mel s tvou pomoci nastavit tak, aby mohl pracovat se systemem co mas nainstalovanej a pak by tam melo byt neco jako spustit shell v root filesystemu
<whoalin> uz sem se k nejakemu dostal jaj
<whoalin> pomatene je to
<whoalin> ale preco busybox
<whoalin> ono to proste spousti instalaci pri rescue
<whoalin> je to nejake pomatene
<mirda> ten busybox je od instalatoru, abyses dostal do terminalu toho nainstalovanyho systemu tak musis spustit chroot /target, kde /target je primountovanej korenovej oddil z nainstalovanyho ubuntu
<mirda> az tam budes tak omrkni jak vypada /etc/X11/xorg.conf a pripadne omrkni konfigurace v domovske slozce
<whoalin> jasne :-)
<mirda> pripadne muzes natvrdo nastavit parametry do /etc/X11/xorg.conf pokud si na to troufas (manualova stranka http://www.x.org/archive/X11R6.8.0/doc/xorg.conf.5.html)
<mirda> kazdopadne vzdycky si udelej zalozni kopii toho confu nez zacnes neco menit
<whoalin> jasne, zvyk :-)
<mirda> pokud se na xorg.conf necitis tak dalsi moznost je do /etc/rc.local napsat spousteci radek na xrandr s pozadovanejma parametrama
<whoalin> ted to jdu zkusit
<mirda> a to mas notebook nebo desktop?
<whoalin> odkud mam provest ten chroot?
<whoalin> desktop, okrem toho mi na tom bezi debian jako server
<mirda> z toho busyboxu v zachranne konzoli alternate instalatoru
<whoalin> OK, tak delam to dobre
<mirda> xrandr --current #tohle ti vypise aktualni konfiguraci vcetne toho jak se ktery output jmenuje
<mirda> budu chvilu AFK, sorry
<whoalin> v poho
<whoalin> diky za pomoc zatim :-)
<mirda> jo a jeste jedna vec.. chroot je v podstate terminal jako kazdy jiny, vcetne ssh takze z chrootu vylezes prikazem exit a vlezes do nej zase chroot /target
<whoalin> jasne, ted premyslim, kde dostanu ten korenovej oddil
<whoalin> jaj jasne, uz som to udelal :-)
<mirda> fdisk -l pod rootem ti vypise diskove oddily, podle typu filesystemu a jeho velikosti snad poznas co je co
<mirda> nebo podle poradi
<whoalin> jas si pamatoval ze je to sda6 :-))
<whoalin> tak sem si ho mountul
<mirda> a mrkni prikazem mount jestli ho uz nemas pripojen
<mirda> mount bez parametru
<whoalin> jj vim, nebyl
<mirda> kam si ho mountnul?
<mirda>  /media/disk nebo /mnt/sda6 nebo jak?
<whoalin> /mnt/ubuntu
<whoalin> nejak jsem si to pojmenoval
<mirda> to je oddil s korenovym souborovym systemem?
<whoalin> ano
<mirda> tak spust chroot /mnt/ubuntu
<whoalin> jj to uz jsem udelal
<whoalin> je to ten system
<mirda> a kdyz uz budes tam tak si zrovna nainstaluj ssh server at se muzes pripojit po siti pres ssh s vyplym monitorem a nemusis delat opicarny pres zachrannou konzoli kdybys nekdy potreboval
<whoalin> presne tak
<mirda> a soubor /etc/rc.local se spusti pri kazdem bootu pokud to jeste nevis, tak cokoli tam zadas, to se spusti, tak jsem to myslel s tim xrandr, ze si tam do parametru napises pozadovany rozliseni a refresh rate pro danej output
<mirda> tak ti to ten xrandr nastavi pri bootu a monitor by se mel probrat, samozrejme ti to nesmi nic prenastavit kdyz se prihlasis do unity nebo nekam
<whoalin> jaj asi tam nemam povolenou sit
<whoalin> proc nefunguje ifconfig boha
<whoalin> nebude nahodou zakazana?
<whoalin> chtel jsem tam hodit ten ssh server
<whoalin> ked dam /proc/net/dev chybi, zajimave
<whoalin> dhclient eth0
<whoalin> zkusim
<whoalin> stale nic
<whoalin> hmm
<whoalin> vsak vsechny ty potrebne binarky by tam mely byt, ne?
<whoalin> hmm chybi tam cely IP protokol, jaj
<mirda> to je pekne na kokot, mas tam nejakou dojebanou instalaci ubuntu
<mirda> mizim zase afk sorry
<whoalin> jasne
<whoalin> to je divne, ze nefunguje
<whoalin> uz asi vim ako na to
<whoalin> na to asi kaslu, chybi tam cely proc
<mirda> k cemu jsi dosel ze vis jak na to?
<mirda> jestli ti tam pulka veci chybi tak bud nejsi ve spravnem chrootu nebo mas dojebanou instalaci ubuntu
<mirda> musim zase odjet, zatim ahoj
<whoalin> jsem ve spravnem chrootu, pri instalaci neproblehlo nic neobvykleho, ale je to mozne :-)
<whoalin> hodim tam nejnovejsi ubuntu a uvidime, jak se to s tim popere :-)
<whoalin> ahoj
<mirda> tak jsem tu
<mirda> whoalin: jak to jde?
<whoalin> ah tez back 
<whoalin> mirda
<whoalin> no tak hodil jsem tam 13.10, jenze driver je podporovan jen u 32bitove verze, vsechno se zdalo ok, ale hrozne se to lagovalo :-)
<whoalin> tak ted instaluju 32bit verzi
<whoalin> snad to pobezi
<mirda> no ono to ani moc vyznam nema instalovat 64 bit os na desktop
<whoalin> to mas pravdu
<whoalin> zajimave je, ze pri te graficke instalaci se treba pohyb toho okna netrha
<whoalin> ale live uz pak ano
<mirda> uvidis jak to pojede po instalaci
<whoalin> jasne, jeste jsem se bavil o te 64 bit verzi :-)
<mirda> rozhodne jak ti tam chybela pulka veci nebylo dobre
<whoalin> jsem koukal, ze i checksum sedela, asi byla chyba mezi prenosem na flashku
<whoalin> to je taky neuveritelna pain s tema flashkama, nejradeji mam klasicky pouzit cd/dvd
<mirda> jj, mozna ti chcipa flashka
<whoalin> jsem to nejdriv delal klasicky cez dd
<whoalin> ale ted se mi teda osvedcil unetbootin
<whoalin> hmm tez se to laguje, zkusim tam hodit jeste ty jejich drivery
<mirda> drivery pro intel by mely byt rovnou nainstalovany, zkontroluj balicek xserver-xorg-video-intel, takhle by se nejak mel jmenovat myslim
<whoalin> jaj to su lagy, sec
<whoalin> a padlo to, ajaj
<whoalin> nemam ho tam
<whoalin> ok dal jsem ho tam
<whoalin> ah tak jsem ho jen nahradil, byl tam
<whoalin> divne
<whoalin> to me pobavilo
<whoalin> z ceskeho ubuntu fora
<whoalin> "Kdyby měl někdo cukání kupovat Intel ATOM 2500/2700/2800 na desktop a používat Linux, nedělejte to. Intel jsou ignoranti a svojí jedinou mobilní platformu absencí ovladačů zazdili."
<whoalin> tak toto je asi konec, na tom to proste neorzjedu
#ubuntu-cz 2014-04-17
<whoalina> som back
<whoalina> nazdar mirda 
<whoalina> cedarview vs.  ubuntu 13.10 mi nedalo stale spat
<mirda> ahoj
<whoalina> jsem koukal, ze cedarview ma podporu vazne jen u 12.04... respektive jsem to nenasel v repozitari 13.10
<whoalina> jebem na to chalani, toto je fakt neresitelny problem, intel v tomto ohledu sucks
<whoalina> jinak kdyby nekdo potreboval, tu mate veskere dostupne drivery https://01.org/linuxgraphics/downloads
<whoalina> ted koukam, ze mi to nainstalovalo driver pro gma500
<whoalina> coz je blbost, potreboval bych serii GMA3600
<whoalina> i kdyz podle vseho je to kompaktibilni, proc se to boha tak laguje
<mirda> whoalina: a ta grafika je integrovana v cpu?
<whoalina> ano
<mirda> co to je za typ toho cpu?
<whoalina> intel d2700
<whoalina> jak rikam, je to desktop, doted jsem tam gpu drivery nepotreboval, pac mi na tom bezel home server
<whoalina> mam tam 4GB pameti s 750GB HDD
<whoalina> to rikam jen abychom vyloucili nejake jine HW problemy
<mirda> to je fakt divny
<mirda> zkus jen tak jestli ti na tom pojede treba debian
<whoalina> mam tam prave debian 7, ale bez prostredi
<whoalina> mam tam zkusit hodit gnome?
<mirda> a jeste zkus jak ti to pojede kdyz to ubuntu nabootujes s kernel parametrem nomodeset
<whoalina> jj
<mirda> jak chces ale zas abysis moc nenatahal spoustu zbytecnyho bordelu, do stavajici instalace bych moc nezasahoval a zkusil bych to misto toho ubuntu
<whoalina> prave
<whoalina> se mi nechce
<whoalina> s nomodetset je to to iste
<whoalina> nomodeset*
<whoalina> jinak po startu to ubuntu dela to, ze to hleda vhodne rozliseni
<whoalina> monitor zhasne, out of range a pak to nahodi optimalni
<whoalina> po rohu se i objevuji divne artefakty
<whoalina> ktere tam zustavaj po celou dobu
<mirda> hmm a jsi si jistej ze ten HW je v pohode?
<mirda> ty artefakty se mi teda nezdaji
<whoalina> obcas to tam je, obcas ne
<whoalina> podle me je to tim, jak se to cele laguje
<whoalina> pac ten artefakt je jen v tom unity, na jine vrstve se to nezobrazi
<whoalina> HW je v poradku, deska pomerne nova a windows 7 na to bezelo, ale ten driver tez nic dokonaleho
<mirda> aha
<whoalina> pohyb oken to zvlada jakztakz, ovsem videa na 720px clovek muze zapomenout
<whoalina> myslim v tech W7 32bit
<whoalina> neuveritelne, ze toto mohli dat na trh
<mirda> no nevim.. shitty atom se shitty grafikou
<mirda> nechces tam hodit nejakou normalni grafiku do pcie?
<mirda> staci nejaka zakladni pasivka.. na aukru jsem videl pasivni nvidii 8800 nebo neco takoveho za 333 Kc ale to uz je davno.. chce to sledovat
<mirda> a ber nvidii, ta ma svoje drivery lepsi nez ati
<mirda> nez se prcat s necim co stoji za hovno a ma to dokurveny drivery
<mirda> k te nvidii za 333 Kc dodam ze to byl dell :)
<mirda> budu afk
<whoalina> no
<whoalina> nema to pcie :-)
<whoalina> musel bych tam hodit pci grafiku
<whoalina> a ty stoji kolem 1300
<whoalina> hajzli mi nedavno ukradli novy macbook, tak ted potrebuju neco zakladniho na praci :-)
<mirda> aha.. to je blby.. (jak to pcie tak ten macbook) co to je za zakladni desku?
<mirda> bojujes o ten macbook (policie a tak) nebo jsi to vzdal?
<whoalina> stale bojuju
<whoalina> snazim se ho najit cez icloud
<whoalina> mam dost znamych na policii, takze jsem to trosku popohnal, ale problem je v tom, ze ani nevi co ten macbook je
<whoalina> intel d2700 mud je ta zakladka
<whoalina> ti hajzli se s tim nepripojili k netu, takze nejspis vi, ze to ma takove moznosti
<whoalina> jestlli to preinstaluji, tak jsem uz uplne v haji
<whoalina> mel jsem tam firemni data, veskerou praci.. to uz mi nikdo nevrati
<mirda> jestli to neni nejakej blbecek co to hodil do bazaru ale nejakej profik tak si pis ze to offline vycucal a preinstaloval
<mirda> a i kdyby to byl blbecek co to hodil do bazaru tak tam muze trvat nez si to nekdo vezme a pripoji to k netu
<whoalina> to mi je jasne, ale ten kdo to kradl nesel po notasu, pac nemohl vedet, co tam je
<whoalina> prave
<mirda> seriovy cisla toho macbooku mas?
<whoalina> mam
<mirda> jak to myslis ze nesel po notasu? prave si myslim ze kdyz nevedel co tam je tak asi hledal neco co muze ukrast a prodat
<whoalina> myslel sem to tak, ze to nebyla kradez na zakazku
<whoalina> ted cekam uz asi 5 dni
<mirda> jo tak
<whoalina> bylo to bez prislusenstvi, takze je mozne, ze si objednal nabijecku a ceka, nebo nekdo jiny to je fuk
<mirda> tak kradez na zakazku nelze vyloucit.. "potrebuju sehnat MB takovej a makovej z takoveho roku vyroby nebo generace"
<whoalina> v tomto pripade ano
<mirda> ta zakladni deska je fakt takova mrnava, jak delana na nejakej servrik nebo HTPC
<whoalina> taky to byl ucel :-)
<whoalina> bezi mi tam debian 7
<mirda> kdyztak taky sleduj inzertni mista, aukro, bazos, abclinuxu bazar a tak ruzne
<whoalina> sleduju neustale
<whoalina> dokonce jsem si na to napsal scripty, ktere to projizdi a hlasi podezrele nabidky
<whoalina> :-))))
<whoalina> objizdel jsem aj bazary
<mirda> parada :)
<whoalina> ale nic
<mirda> aha
<mirda> tech bazaru je strasne moc.. navic nevis kde se ten clovek a tvuj MB nachazi
<whoalina> presne no
<whoalina> jedina dobra vec je ta, ze jsem ho mel postaveny na zakazku
<whoalina> takze mam jedinecnou HW konfiguraci
<whoalina> tech je max 20 v CZ
<mirda> kdybys mel sifrovanej disk a veskerou praci zazalohovanou tak by to nebyl az takovej pruser
<whoalina> tak tak
<whoalina> dobry nebudem to resit
<whoalina> delam co se da, uvidime, jak to bude za mesic
<mirda> jj preju ti aby se ti podarilo ho ziskat
<mirda> mizim zase afk
<whoalina> dakujem
<whoalina> jasne :-)
#ubuntu-cz 2014-04-19
<Raziel-CZ> Ha, někdo tu je.
<Raziel-CZ> Náhodou nějak si rezervovat nick nelze, což?
<mirda> ha, ahoj :)
<mirda> jde to
<Raziel-CZ> Hoj hoj. Tak jsem si dnes prvně nahodil Xubuntu a hraju si. :)
<Raziel-CZ> Víš jak, XP chcíply a do 8.1 fakt nejdu. :)
<mirda> rezervaci nicku myslis tu na freenode?
<Raziel-CZ> Tady na ubuntu-cz
<mirda> http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration
<mirda> po te registraci se pak musis prihlasit abys byl jako rezervovanej nick
<Raziel-CZ> oK, díky.
<mirda> http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#identify
<mirda> xp nechciply, ty pojedou dal ale nebudou vychazet zaplaty ale vis jak, tech par zaplat cedniku moc nepomuze
<mirda> cednik zustane cednikem i kdyz zalepis par der
<Raziel-CZ> Jj, vím, vím... Tak ono cedník jsou i všechny distra Linuxu, jen o prolamování není takový zájem.
<Raziel-CZ> Tady alespoň nemusím instalovat snad žádný antivir. neměl jsem problémy s viry ani pod Woknama, tak tady už tuplem nebudou.
<mirda> a win 8 je tragedie.. treba to chce microsoft account a bez toho se neprihlasis do skypu
<Raziel-CZ> W8 je konec. Ani to pořádně nefunguje. Instaluju všude 7, kam jen to jde.
<Raziel-CZ> Nj, druhá jehoVista.
<Raziel-CZ> Nic, jdu něco dělat. Thx za odkaz.
<mirda> nz :) at ti to xubuntu dobre slouzi :)
<Raziel-CZ> díky díky, bude ;)
#ubuntu-cz 2015-04-18
<jp_hranice> Ahoj. Zkoual jse TestCase pro LiveSesion na Testing Trackeru a nějak jsem tam postrádal test persistence? Rušilo se to?
#ubuntu-cz 2016-04-21
<Arte_> Zdravím, neví někdo jak přepnu wlan0 z Managed na Monitor? Už mě nebaví zkoušet X způsobů k ničemu :)
